# Gang Rape of 11 yr old girl divides Texas Town



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2012)

*Sex assault of girl, 11, divides Texas town *​



> CLEVELAND, Texas ? The abandoned mobile home where an 11-year-old girl was sexually assaulted had become a symbolic reminder of a horrific crime that brewed racial tensions in this Southeast Texas community.
> 
> It's now gone, razed earlier this summer by city officials trying to move forward from a case in which 20 men and boys were charged with repeatedly attacking the girl. But the divide the crime created among residents when it first became public last year still lingers. And with the first suspect convicted in the case at large and several more defendants still facing trial, it could be some time before Cleveland is able to put the crime behind it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mithos (Sep 1, 2012)

That's horrible. 

What makes it even worse is the victim blaming and support of those men and boys.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2012)

Anyone blaming her for "asking for it" is an utter monster. No question.


----------



## Whirlpool (Sep 1, 2012)

This is fucked up


----------



## Whirlpool (Sep 1, 2012)

"Not my fault she looked fifteen! We can gang rape 15 year olds right?! Besides she wasn't tied up,get a church or some shit to tell that hoe to dress right, gawd..."


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm not surprise he looks like Chris Brown


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Anyone blaming her for "asking for it" is an utter monster. No question.



Seconded.


----------



## Carmelita (Sep 1, 2012)

Ew. She's just a baby. How can you be attracted to a baby? And how did she "ask for it"?
11-year-olds don't dress like prostitutes. She doesn't even know how to "_ask for it_" and what "_it_" is. She's just a baby.

People are so fucked up.


----------



## LesExit (Sep 1, 2012)

Wait...what?? This story makes me so freaking confused o.o

She ASKED for it??? wtf...


----------



## santanico (Sep 1, 2012)

Even if she was dressed like a hooker, rape is damn rape. Those people are just as bad as the monsters that did the crime


----------



## Corruption (Sep 1, 2012)

So I must ask, was this a legitimate rape?


----------



## FacelessIdiot (Sep 1, 2012)

You've gotta be fucking kidding me. 

This is a _child_ we're talking about. An _*eleven year old girl*_ who was brutalized multiple times and may never fully recover from that shit. 

No one asks for rape. No one deserves rape. Furthermore, she's not going to have the strength to fight off those poor excuses for human beings. 

Everyone standing behind the defendants should be taken out back and shot. There is no way in hell that this little girl in any way, shape, or form deserved at all what happened to her.


----------



## josh101 (Sep 1, 2012)

The only division in that town should be if those fucking savages get life without parole or the death sentence.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 1, 2012)

"Did she ask for it"? Dafuq is wrong with people these days.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2012)

Corruption said:


> So I must ask, was this a legitimate rape?


no, she wanted that beer bottle


----------



## Misha-San (Sep 1, 2012)

What the hell? the girl asked for it? This is so fucked up *shakes head*


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 1, 2012)

Didn't something else like this happen in Texas a few years ago? 

And even if she did ask for it, which I massively doubt, what kind of malfunction in their minds says its okay to do something like this?


----------



## Roman (Sep 1, 2012)

A girl is raped by 20 guys and people have the gall to say she may have been asking for it because of how she was dressed? How could a reasonable human being even suggest this? She was violated forcibly by multiple men, and people have the guts to blame the victim? I will never understand what it is that such people are trying to prove or why they take such a despicable stance. 

Even if she was dressed like "she was asking for it" is no reason to blame her for what happened. The fault is with the group of men who did it to her because people are better than purely being driven by their base desires this way. Blaming the victim is just like saying we're all uncivilized people and rapists' existence is a reality we ought to submit to. I call fucking bullshit.


----------



## drache (Sep 1, 2012)

I want my cannon, and then I need to visit some of these dumb fucks so I can introduce them to it

no one 'asks for it' *especially* 11 year olds that couldn't even begin to understand sex

gods damn it I dislike people,


----------



## josh101 (Sep 1, 2012)

> Caroline King, who lives down the street, insisted Friday that people still "don't know the facts of the case" and said authorities were just "harassing people" by knocking on doors in the town of about 7,700 people as they searched for McGowen.
> 
> "It's not as bad as what they are saying. Nobody tied (the girl) up," said King, 59.


I'm sorry that the nasty policemen are harassing you and others Caroline. It was all that silly 11 year old girls fault for asking those 20 men to rape her. Those five minutes it takes to answer questions that could help bring these guys to justice could have been put to better use I guess, eating your fried chicken in your fucking trailer park whilst watching Jerry Springer.

Oh, I'll be round your house later by the way. I'm going to rape you half to death, but it's not going to be that bad, I won't tie you up.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2012)

The only division that town should have should be:
Two bullets to the back of the head of each rapist or get them to ride the lightning

Or cremate them alive and shove their ashes into a landfill


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 1, 2012)

TWENTY FUCKING MEN AND BOYS?! TWENTY OF THEM?! 

That poor baby girl. I can't believe Texas. I can't believe neighbors could say such things. I can't believe a church could say such things. What the fuck man... 

I swear, if any of those pieces of shit get off, I'm going to go ballistic.



> Prosecutors say the girl was sexually assaulted on at least five occasions from mid-September through early December of 2010, at the mobile home and elsewhere. Some in Cleveland, located about 45 miles northwest of Houston, have suggested the girl was partly responsible because of her appearance, sparking widespread condemnation. Some also believe the arrests were racially motivated; all of the suspects are black, while the girl is Hispanic.
> 
> "It's not as bad as what they are saying. Nobody tied (the girl) up," said King, 59.
> 
> ...



I am so fucking angry right now I cannot word it properly. 



> Earlier this summer, Shelton's committee began selling bumper stickers that say "I (Heart) Cleveland, TX" as a way to promote the city and tell others it's a good place to live.



If neighbors and the church there blame the victim of rape and a girl was raped by twenty men/boys, then it isn't a good place to live!


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2012)

> "It's not as bad as what they are saying. Nobody tied (the girl) up," said King, 59.


----------



## Karsh (Sep 1, 2012)

See, this is part of why rapes are so widely unreported because there's always some utter trash that blames the victim for being abused

some people have no shame, it's disgusting


----------



## Spock (Sep 1, 2012)

I want more details. Did the kidnap her and drag her to that abandoned mobile ? Where the fuck were her parents? They should be in fucking jail as well. 

People ano are saying she was asking for it...omg. Rape is not about sexual intimacy, asshole .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2012)

If 20 men were implicated in this crime why do I have a feeling there were probably many more men who witness the attacks and didn't do anything to stop it? It's happened before...


----------



## Bioness (Sep 1, 2012)

So let me get this right, the problem isn't that they gang raped her, it is that the details of what happened leading up to and during the gang rape are in question.

Again I'd like to state times like this are why I would very much like a civil war that gets rid of shit states like this one.


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 1, 2012)

This is happening in texas.

Somehow I'm not surprised.


----------



## Zenith (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Oturan (Sep 1, 2012)

damn, 20 guys on one girl. Is she the only girl around for miles or something...


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 1, 2012)

I thought we lived in a modern age. Rape is wrong no matter what she was wearing, what type of make up she had, nothing really excuses it. I also can't believe the church would even do such a thing. They are suppose to be helping the victim but of course they aren't along with the trashy neighbors. Karma is a bitch and it's going to get them one day, the'll see.


----------



## CrimsonRex (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Lindsay (Sep 1, 2012)

> Some in Cleveland, located about 45 miles northwest of Houston, have suggested the girl was partly responsible because of her appearance, sparking widespread condemnation. Some also believe the arrests were racially motivated; all of the suspects are black, while the girl is Hispanic.
> 
> Some suggested early on that the girl was partly responsible because they say she wore makeup, looked older than her age and wasn't properly supervised by her parents.



I don't care if the girl was running around naked, that is no justification for anyone to attack and rape her. 

The sad thing is, not one of the many witnesses attempted to stop this indignation. Many thanks to the kid that reported seeing the video, otherwise these reprobates might have gotten away with it.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 1, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> The only division that town should have should be:
> Two bullets to the back of the head of each rapist or get them to ride the lightning
> 
> Or cremate them alive and shove their ashes into a landfill


Chill out... Do you really think being killed is worse than being isolated from society for several years or more? I'd rather they rot in jail.


Rarity said:


> I want more details. Did the kidnap her and drag her to that abandoned mobile ? Where the fuck were her parents? They should be in fucking jail as well.
> 
> People ano are saying she was asking for it...omg. Rape is not about sexual intimacy, asshole .


 she was most likely lured by fellow middle schoolers. The Criminals ranged from Middle Schoolers to a 28 year old.


----------



## EJ (Sep 1, 2012)

All those rapist...they'll get what's coming to them. One way or another.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 1, 2012)

*This whole article is full of fail.*



> CLEVELAND, Texas ? brewed racial tensions



"racial tentions" is just an excuse for helping/supporting the perpetrator




> Some in Cleveland, located about 45 miles northwest of Houston, have suggested the girl was partly responsible because of her appearance


   Just another excuse to pleasure your dick.  Coward mentality blaming the victim "she was asking for it" is not uncommon.



> Others, however, anxiously await the capture of the first person tried and convicted in the case who ran off in the middle of his trial.


Ran for the boarder.




> Despite evidence at Eric McGowen's trial that included a confession, DNA evidence, the girl's tearful testimony and a video of her being assaulted, others haven't been swayed.


  Not the first time unjustice was done just like this; a very young girl tells a bunch of strangers details on how she was raped for them not to believe her.  This results in deaths of many children when the pedophiles get free.



> "It's not as bad as what they are saying. Nobody tied (the girl) up," said King, 59.


 Are you kidding me?  What an idiot! (or p*d*p****)



> McGowen, who had been out on bail, fled Wednesday after the girl testified that he sexually assaulted her multiple times, including once with a beer bottle. The trial went on without him, and jurors found him guilty of aggravated sexual assault of a child and then sentenced McGowen, 20, to 99 years in prison.


 At least one got sentenced.




> Trial dates have not been set for the 11 remaining defendants.
> 
> Police began investigating after one of the girl's classmates told a teacher he saw video of her being sexually assaulted in the abandoned trailer.


 Good to know SOMEONE in that town has common sense to know right and wrong.



> Some suggested early on that the girl was partly responsible because they say she wore makeup, looked older than her age and wasn't properly supervised by her parents.


 "Blaming the victim blah blah blah."  Oh by the way, SHE IS ELEVEN!!!



> Comeka Robinson, who knows McGowen, described the girl as a "baby."


 exactly 





> She said what happened to the girl was wrong, but she also has doubts about the guilt of McGowen and some of the others charged.  WHAT!?!?  Seems like the rapists are charming and effective.
> 
> "I would not recommend (he) turn himself in," Robinson, 25, said.





> Recently, a local church sponsored a conference to teach girls to respect themselves, for example. Shelton also believes parents are talking more to their children.


  Yeah, but the same people in the children's life who tell them to respect themselves are pretty much the same people who RAPE them.  Yes, its true.  Statistically its rare to be raped by a stranger at a young age.


----------



## EJ (Sep 1, 2012)

Immortal Itachi,

quit trying to be "that guy"


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 1, 2012)

tell "that guy" quit trying to be like me.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> It must have been consensual on some level.
> 
> I doubt it could happen 5 times if she didn't repeatedly put herself in situations where they could molest her.
> 
> Its rape in the way statutory rape is rape?




Stop trying to blame the victim. This is real disgusting of you.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I'm not blaming the victim.
> 
> I'm just saying they didn't tie her up and drag her into an alley.  They didn't use chloroform.  By all accounts they didn't *force* her into it.
> 
> ...



The girl is 11. What don't you understand ?


----------



## EJ (Sep 1, 2012)

Like I said, you always have that person who wants to be THAT GUY in every single controversial thread.


----------



## Joker J (Sep 1, 2012)

What is this crap im reading from that Itachi guy?!


----------



## josh101 (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I'm not blaming the victim.
> 
> I'm just saying they didn't tie her up and drag her into an alley.  They didn't use chloroform.  By all accounts they didn't *force* her into it.
> 
> ...


She's 11. They could of said that if she didn't go there with them, they'll kill her, or her mother. They could of made her believe that it's normal. They could have done countless other things to get her there without force and it still wouldn't ever be considered on any level consensual.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Sep 1, 2012)

You guys are getting riled up and not thinking thoroughly.

Take time and see where itachi is coming from.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 1, 2012)

Bet they listen to rap music.  Besides, there is no better way to course a girl into prostitution then knowing their place


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 1, 2012)

Guys, lets just put Itachi on ignore and be done with it.


----------



## Vice (Sep 1, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> This is happening in texas.
> 
> Somehow I'm not surprised.



You can go right on and fuck yourself, buddy.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 1, 2012)

I remember when I first hear about this the people were asking where her parents were at. My answer was who raised boys to think it's ok to sleep with a child even if she asked for it. They raped her they know they did and instead of worrying about the her parents they need to look at how they raised their boys and if the dude wasn't guilt why he running. They got them on the phone video that they taped themselves. I mean really.


----------



## EJ (Sep 1, 2012)

Why do people always bring states up as if it doesn't happen in other places in the world? Please, show me a rape free state/country atm.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 1, 2012)

So much is wrong with even the title.

How the hell does a gang rape DIVIDE A TOWN?

I wasn't aware there was enough to disagree on there. 

This is utterly disgusting. NO girl "asks for it", not even if she runs up and down the streets buck naked.


----------



## monafifia (Sep 1, 2012)

That's sick, people that rape anyone should be thrown into jail for years. Especially an underage girl- it's just despicable nasty behavior.

And to add insult to injury they now use the excuse that "she didn't look her age" that's no excuse for 20 guys all at once to rape her. 

So disgusting 

The poor girl i feel alot of sympathy for her.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 1, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> You guys are getting riled up and not thinking thoroughly.
> 
> *Take time and see where itachi is coming from.*



Yes, I see where he's coming from. He's coming from some completely shitty, trifling, backwoods type of place where kids younger than 11 have rampant consensual sex.


----------



## Huntring (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> What does age have to do with it?
> 
> Its not necessarily uncommon for ppl to have consensual sex at ages younger than 11.



 

The fuck?  Are you austistic?  Or are you trolling?

Age has to do with a lot of things.  When your younger your more stupid and naive.  When your younger your more easily convinced of things.

When your younger it's easier for you to get threatened.  When your younger it's easier to convince you.

That's part of the reason pedo's are looked down upon.  Because there taking advantage of a childs naivety and innoccence.




> Not really.
> 
> It seems as if you're straining yourself to find a reason to hate, though.



There's nothing wrong with hating austistic degenerates.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 1, 2012)

T7 Bateman said:


> I remember when I first hear about this the people were asking where her parents were at. My answer was who raised boys to think it's ok to sleep with a child even if she asked for it. They raped her they know they did and instead of worrying about the her parents they need to look at how they raised their boys and if the dude wasn't guilt why he running. They got them on the phone video that they taped themselves. I mean really.



Weither they did or did not learn that from their parents; sociopaths.  If I could, I would castrate them all so they could not breed.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> And this is why you don't try to reason with mobs wielding pitchforks or drunks.
> 
> Ok, think of it this way.  She's an eleven year old girl.  She's wearing make up and trying to be an adult.  She wants to fit in with the cool kids and be accepted and for people to like her.
> 
> ...






1mmortal 1tachi said:


> And this is why you don't try to reason with mobs wielding pitchforks or drunks.
> 
> Ok, think of it this way.  She's an eleven year old girl.
> 
> Is it really uncommon for women to smoke cigarettes or pot, or have sex to fit in and be accepted?





1mmortal 1tachi said:


> And this is why you don't try to reason with mobs wielding pitchforks or drunks.
> 
> Ok, think of it this way.  She's an *eleven year old girl*.
> 
> Is it really uncommon for *women* to smoke cigarettes or pot, or have sex to fit in and be accepted?





1mmortal 1tachi said:


> And this is why you don't try to reason with mobs wielding pitchforks or drunks.
> 
> Ok, think of it this way.  She's an eleven year old *girl*.
> 
> Is it really uncommon for women to smoke cigarettes or pot, or have sex to fit in and be accepted?



Do you see the difference, yet?


----------



## josh101 (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> And this is why you don't try to reason with mobs wielding pitchforks or drunks.
> 
> Ok, think of it this way.  She's an eleven year old girl.  She's wearing make up and trying to be an adult.  She wants to fit in with the cool kids and be accepted and for people to like her.
> 
> ...


Yes you are. Because you're not only trying to say that this 11 year old girl whored herself out on some level for some sort of social status, you're saying that she is a lier and a perjurer.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 1, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Weither they did or did not learn that from their parents; sociopaths.  If I could, I would castrate them all so they could not breed.



Agreed. Castrate them and find something worse for them after that, too. 

Anyone who thinks an eleven year old child is responsible for something like this needs to shut the fuck up or drop themselves into the ocean with weights on their feet. The world will be better off without pieces of shit like _that_ as well. they probably go around trying to rape children themselves.


----------



## Huntring (Sep 1, 2012)

> 1mmortal 1tachi said:
> 
> 
> > And this is why you don't try to reason with mobs wielding pitchforks or drunks.
> ...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:
			
		

> The most retarded shit ever spewed



Fucking what?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow, sad story..and wait a second, some people in here are defending this? wtf?


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> *All I said was that it may have been consensual on some level.*





			
				Dictionary said:
			
		

> rape
> 1    [reyp] Show IPA noun, verb, raped, rap?ing.
> noun
> 1.
> ...



Go fuck yourself with a cucumber, you misogynistic piece of shit.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 1, 2012)

Endless said:


> Fucking what?
> snip


 Here is some more for that image limit





But some of you are a bit too hostile.

Also Itachi children can't consent iirc


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Sep 1, 2012)

This thread


----------



## Ice (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Ok.  I'm done.  Just go ahead and ignore me, crucify me or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*consensual

consensual*
What part of rape do you not understand?


----------



## hammer (Sep 1, 2012)

OmniOmega said:


> Here is some more for that image limit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how about this


----------



## josh101 (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Ok.  I'm done.  Just go ahead and ignore me, crucify me or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Unless you're mistaken on what the meaning of consensual is, it means that you think on some level she agreed to this act - in your words - to "fit in". The bit about calling her a lier and perjurer was the fact she has testified that it was un-consensual rape, which if you believe it to not be, you're calling her a lier.


----------



## drache (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I'm not blaming the victim.
> 
> I'm just saying they didn't tie her up and drag her into an alley. They didn't use chloroform. By all accounts they didn't *force* her into it.
> 
> ...


 
it doesn't fucking matter if they asked her nicely then gave her a pat on the head and a lollipop you idiot

*Children can NOT give consent* period end of fucking discussion do not pass go

negged for being an apologist to child rappers

Mexican he has no point other then bullshit


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2012)

Stay classy NF.

Also why am I having flashbacks of Zengotto spewing similar things Ishit is saying?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 1, 2012)

Axel Almer said:


> *consensual
> 
> consensual*
> What part of rape do you not understand?



Lightning. :33


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wow, sad story..and wait a second, some people in here are defending this? wtf?



Don't worry, at least most of the people in this thread are normal.


----------



## EJ (Sep 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Stay classy NF.
> 
> Also why am I having flashbacks of Zengotto spewing similar things Ishit is saying?



That one guy who said it was alright for adults to have sex with children if the children consented?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> All I said was that it may have been* consensual on some level.*



You know, what gets me the most about this quote is these last four words. Basicaly, you're saying that it was still not COMPLETELY consensual. 

An 11 year old cannot give consent to sex. A lot of 11 year old girls barely even _have_ a concept about sex, let alone even whore themselves out willingly.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 1, 2012)

Flow said:


> That one guy who said it was alright for adults to have sex with children if the children consented?



Really? _Really_?

Sounds like a child rapist/pedobear.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2012)

Flow said:


> That one guy who said it was alright for adults to have sex with children if the children consented?



There's always that one guy.

BECAUSE IT'S EDGY!

For the record, no one likes a hipster.


----------



## Huntring (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I should probably feel bad?
> 
> But I don't.  I just feel much better now and some of your posts are making me laugh.  Thanks.
> 
> Anyway, can anyone explain to me why the article claims this story is "racially motivated".  I really didn't understand that.



Go fuck off.



> I never said that.
> 
> I bet there are a lot of girls who are 12-14 who lose their virginity to guys who are 21-28.
> 
> I couldn't say if it was moral or not.  But, I'm pretty sure it does happen.



He's talkin about another brain dead dumbass.

Now do us all a favor and get out.


----------



## EJ (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I never said that.
> 
> I bet there are a lot of girls who are 12-14 who lose their virginity to guys who are 21-28.
> 
> I couldn't say if it was moral or not.  But, I'm pretty sure it does happen.



I never said you did, we are talking about a completely different person.


----------



## Ice (Sep 1, 2012)

Autistic fuck said:


> I should probably feel bad?
> 
> But I don't.  I just feel much better now and some of your posts are making me laugh.  Thanks.
> 
> ...


Which is why gang rape on an 11 year old girl is ok amiright?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 1, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Agreed. Castrate them and find something worse for them after that, too.
> 
> Anyone who thinks an eleven year old child is responsible for something like this needs to shut the fuck up or drop themselves into the ocean with weights on their feet. The world will be better off without pieces of shit like _that_ as well. they probably go around trying to rape children themselves.



The thing is (and I risk contradicting myself) is there is apparently an entire culture of this kind of sexism.  Just listen to rap music long enough to get my drift.  A woman is just for a man's pleasure, nothing more to these people.  There is even an expression I learned on these forums called "Down ass bitch".  Was used to describe Mikoto's death if anyone's wondering.  I'm told "down ass bitch" is actually a _compliment_.  I don't think I would ever feel complimented if anyone ever called me a down-ass bitch.

With THAT MANY PEOPLE involved, this is not just a crime problem.  It is a cultural problem.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2012)

Huntring said:


> now your trying to play the victim.



Fixed. 


And seriously Itachi, if Spartan is getting on you, you've really fucked up.


----------



## EJ (Sep 1, 2012)

Zengetto (despite what he said was disgusting)

The very next day he expressed remorse and apologized for what he said stating he wasn't in the right frame of mind.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 1, 2012)

Ugh things like this make me sick to my stomach.. I can't believe how twisted some people in the world are only 11 years old now I know why my parents are always so over protective of my sister.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 1, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> The thing is (and I risk contradicting myself) is there is apparently an entire culture of this kind of sexism.  Just listen to rap music long enough to get my drift.  A woman is just for a man's pleasure, nothing more to these people.  *There is even an expression I learned on these forums called "Down ass bitch".  Was used to describe Mikoto's death if anyone's wondering.  I'm told "down ass bitch" is actually a compliment.*  I don't think I would ever feel complimented if anyone ever called me a down-ass bitch.
> 
> With THAT MANY PEOPLE involved, this is not just a crime problem.  It is a cultural problem.



I just searched google and I think you made a major mistake.You do realize the context that was in right?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal, How many 11 year olds have you fucked?


----------



## Huntring (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Don't say that.
> 
> You only encourage me to stick around.



Do you enjoy being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 1, 2012)

OmniOmega said:


> I just searched google and I think you made a major mistake.You do realize the context that was in right?



No, no I don't.  I'm completely ignorant to the term other then being told its a compliment.  I doubt it's a compliment.  Seems to define "submissive", rather then "loyal"


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 1, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> 1mmortal, How many 11 year olds have you fucked?



Why would I be interested in 11 year olds?  



Huntring said:


> Do you enjoy being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



Do you enjoy calling people names?


----------



## Huntring (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Do you enjoy calling people names?



No, I don't enjoy calling people names.

But your not "people", your a degenerate austistic fuck up who trying to justify the gang rape of a kid.

Know fuck off.


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> It can't be completely consensual if she didn't know what she was getting herself into.  That's all I meant.
> 
> My best friend had consensual sex with a girl his age when he was between 9 and 12.  Another person I know had consensual sex at the age of around 13.



You know what? No one gives a fuck about what age your pubescent friends were when they had sex. What they are pissed about is that you are using this detached strawman to defend *AN ELEVEN YEAR OLD GIRL GETTING FORCIBLY BUGGERED BY FOUR REDNECKS.*




> I bet if a poll was done on this forum there may well be plenty of people who lost their virginity at an age not far from this girls 11.



Not many who were gangbanged by texans, however.



> As for myself, I knew what sex was from kindergarden.  If you think back you might realize you were aware of sex and similar things as early as age 7.



I don't give a rat's arse how 'sexually aware' you were at age seven. I'm revolted by the fact that you are somehow using this illogical defence to imply that the girl _consented to that shit._ Again, this weird and fallacious argument has absolutely _nothing_ to do with the *rape of an eleven year old girl by multiple men.*



> In a way its gross and sad that people are giving it up at a young age and they don't really have a real childhood, but it may well be much more common than you think.



Again, what is with this bullshit? You can't expect a fucking eleven year old to make logical decisions about sex, and you *CANNOT APPLY THIS LOGIC TO RAPE.*





> Don't say that.
> 
> You only encourage me to stick around.



Well, I've already reported you for misogyny, sexism, rape apologism and pedophilia apologism, so here's hoping you get hit with a fucking banhammer sooner or later.




> I never said it was alright, I don't even agree with it.



Actually, you tried to argue that it was consentual. Thus not rape and alright, according to your creepy, NAMBLA-esque views on the subject.

You *are* agreeing with it. Don't try and fuck away with this bullshit after you just defended a group of men who've violated a little girl, you motherfucking streak of scum.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 1, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> No, no I don't.  I'm completely ignorant to the term other then being told its a compliment.  I doubt it's a compliment.  Seems to define "submissive", rather then "loyal"




*Spoiler*: _Offtopic_ 



 Or it actually means loyal and you're( Unintentionally ofc)  making a big deal of things. Honestly I can't even argue this since it would be talking about a character with little panel time. Yeah I guess its pretty subjective


----------



## Huntring (Sep 1, 2012)

Kurou said:


> Fixed.



Never could fix that mistake.  Thanks.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> No, no I don't.  I'm completely ignorant to the term other then being told its a compliment.  I doubt it's a compliment.



And that's why you ain't a down ass bitch


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2012)

Huntring said:


> Never could fix that mistake.  Thanks.



No problem


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> What does age have to do with it?
> 
> Its not necessarily uncommon for ppl to have consensual sex at ages younger than 11.
> 
> ...




Please, read what your are typing. She is an eleven year old girl. She does not understand sex and the consequences, feelings that come with it. Hell, when I was eleven I thought sex was nasty. It was only until I was 15 that I understood sex in all of it's entirety and was able to make the decision of whether I wanted to have sex with someone or not.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2012)

Kurou said:


> And that's why you ain't a down ass bitch



Or not worry about the next video where a rapper has lyrics involving how a 11 year old was a down ass bitch.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j2DHAldTt0[/YOUTUBE]


A lot more better than the current topic anyhow.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 1, 2012)

Seriously Itachi, where the hell do you come from and how in the world did you grow up with these kind of values?


----------



## Huntring (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> where did me being "austistic" come from?



Your trying to justify a eleven year old getting gang raped....

And you wonder why I call you austistic.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 1, 2012)

Okay guys, lets relax. We don't have to start calling him names even if his arguments are really despicable.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2012)

Huntring said:


> Your trying to justify a eleven year old getting gang raped....
> 
> And you wonder why I call you austistic.



Next thing you know there will be someone attempting to justify wanting to fuck their moms/pets/etc.

And somehow gays and bigotry will get involved. B/c that shit is never complete.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2012)

Normality said:


> Okay guys, lets relax. We don't have to start calling him names even if his arguments are really despicable.



The minute he became an apologist. All bets are off.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 1, 2012)

You know you're bad when even Spartan jumps on ya.

Itachi, you are ether an unfunny moron or someone who deserves a beating in an alleyway. Probably both.


----------



## CrimsonRex (Sep 1, 2012)

*Does this article say why the hell was she with said rapists in the first place?*


----------



## josh101 (Sep 1, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I'm saying it might have started out consensual and things might have gotten out of hand.  Who knows?  I'm not saying I know exactly what happened.  For the most part it just annoys me the way some of you already want to see these guys lynched and you don't know the details and can't be bothered to think about it or consider the facts.


She could have consented and been enjoying it and I'd still want these fuckers lynched. Lining up to gangbang an 11 year old. Surprised they found that many sick fuckers in such a small place. 

But no, she did not consent, which makes it all the worst.




1mmortal 1tachi said:


> How do you know she didn't consent?
> 
> If people have consensual sex at young ages, why makes it impossible?


Well for one, it's not consensual if they're that young, secondly, she said it wasn't consensual. She said they raped her, there are tapes and other witness testimonies.


----------



## drache (Sep 1, 2012)

^

the report is incomplete but likely was lured there, my dad worked sex crimes for a while and refused utterly to talk about (and he'll generally talk about his work if I ask) sick motivated people find a way

now if only they wouuld find the motivation to do something useful like become target pratice


----------



## Lindsay (Sep 2, 2012)

ThoraxeRMG said:


> *Does this article say why the hell was she with said rapists in the first place?*



I think one of those 20 is a classmate or is somehow related to one of her classmates. Otherwise the boy that reported the girl being sexually abused might not have ever seen the tape. Unless the girl somehow showed him the tape?


----------



## warp drive (Sep 2, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I'm not blaming the victim.
> 
> I'm just saying they didn't tie her up and drag her into an alley.  They didn't use chloroform.  By all accounts they didn't *force* her into it.
> 
> ...





Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> You guys are getting riled up and not thinking thoroughly.
> 
> Take time and see where itachi is coming from.



You lifeless, disgusting piece of shits. Shits like you have no place in society. 
As for the rapers, I hope they get gang-bang in prison and then put to sleep via capital punishment. I am so F*cken furious right now.


----------



## CrimsonRex (Sep 2, 2012)

Huntring said:


> Your trying to justify a eleven year old getting gang raped....
> 
> And you wonder why I call you austistic.



*The way that I see it, he could be implying that despite being young the victim isn't as "innocent" as she says she is.*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 2, 2012)

ThoraxeRMG said:


> *The way that I see it, he could be implying that despite being young the victim isn't as "innocent" as she says she is.*



Irrelevant at the end of the day. And still retarded to post.


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Sep 2, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> where did me being "austistic" come from?



I agree. That ableist shit made me feel insulted too.

No autistic person I know (and there are quite a few) would stoop to defending rapists or framing victims.






> I'm not defending anything.
> 
> I'm saying it might have started out consensual and things might have gotten out of hand.  Who knows?  I'm not saying I know exactly what happened.



This is the part where your entire argument contradicts itself. Basically, you are under *complete* assumption that a somehow *sexually aware and consentual eleven year old girl* came up to *four unknown men* and *asked them to drill her.* Then, after this, she asked them to stop and they refused.

You are using this....madness..... to accuse the girl of being partially to blame. If the jury says that it was , then it was _fucking rape._

The very fact that you made that statement about 'starting out consentual and then getting out of hand' actually reminds me of those fuckers on reddit who were talking about their rape memoirs before they got their arses thrown in jail. 

Hell, even if it did start out consentual (when it quite obviously not), why does that shift the blame onto the girl? That men have an unsatiable wish to fuck kids, and that she should've known? NO! If the girl stopped consenting at any time during your hypothetical apologist fairyland then it would _still be considered rape, and it would fall *completely on fault of the rapist.*_

Please crucify yourself.








> For the most part it just annoys me the way some of you already want to see these guys lynched and *you don't know the details and can't be bothered to think about it or consider the facts.*



I find this particularly hilarious. You've just said this:



> I'm not saying I know exactly what happened.



and  just went on to criticize others for their apparent 'lack of information'. Well here's a news flash for you, Peter File, there is evidence for what we back our claim with. It's this _very fucking article._








> How do you know she didn't consent?



Why do you assume she _did_ consent? Especially after considering the circumstances, the child's claim _and_ the article itself (which quite obviously pointed out that she was indeed *raped* by four men, not 'had underage sex with them').



> If people have consensual sex at young ages, why makes it impossible?



Strawman.




> I never said it applied to rape.



That's because you tried to argue that this wasn't rape in the first place, you cunt.

.





> That's cool.
> 
> You know, I could probably report some of you for flaming & profanity.
> 
> But I'm not going to.  Reporting = lame.



Hm, that's cute. But I think that telling a p*d*p**** to go and impale himself isn't going to put me on a moderator's bad side. It would be much more likely that they would notice someone who is trying to frame a rape victim who hasn't even gotten to fucking high school.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Sep 2, 2012)

I wanna meet the person who says an 11 year old girl deserved to be raped and that it wasn't bad because she wasn't tied up.


----------



## drache (Sep 2, 2012)

ThoraxeRMG said:


> *The way that I see it, he could be implying that despite being young the victim isn't as "innocent" as she says she is.*


 
their subjective view on her 'innonence'  does not matter she's a child she can not give consent even if she can draw life like pictures of human gentelia 


good fucking gods what is so hard about this?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 2, 2012)

drache said:


> I want my cannon, and then I need to visit some of these dumb fucks so I can introduce them to it
> 
> no one 'asks for it' *especially* 11 year olds that couldn't even begin to understand sex
> 
> gods damn it I dislike people,



THIS!!!!! People who think 11 years old seek sex with multiple adults just for the way they dress are fucking retarded. It doesn't even matter whether or not this girl, in essence, a baby... was asking for it... those fucktards should be in prison... make that maximum security prison. :repstorm:repstorm:repstorm:repstorm:repstorm

If Minato was around, he'd kill every last one of those assholes.


----------



## CrimsonRex (Sep 2, 2012)

drache said:


> their subjective view on her 'innonence'  does not matter she's a child she can not give consent even if she can draw life like pictures of human gentelia
> 
> 
> good fucking gods what is so hard about this?



*No clue, but that's how I interpreted Itachi's opposing view.*


----------



## davidpliskin (Sep 2, 2012)

That is very disturbing, how do you find 20 people willing to rape an eleven yr old?


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 2, 2012)

davidpliskin said:


> That is very disturbing, how do you find 20 people willing to rape an eleven yr old?



That's what I was wondering. Did they just put up fliers, or are there secret rapist underground meetings?


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 2, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> That's what I was wondering. Did they just put up fliers, or are there secret rapist underground meetings?


THey rove in herds


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 2, 2012)

davidpliskin said:


> That is very disturbing, how do you find 20 people willing to rape an eleven yr old?





Terra Branford said:


> That's what I was wondering. Did they just put up fliers, or are there secret rapist underground meetings?



Get her to the trailer home 

7 of you stay and 1 of you gets your fellow scum to party with you.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 2, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> How do you know she didn't consent?
> 
> If people have consensual sex at young ages, why makes it impossible?




Immortal... what... what the hell...  

This is just... 

What. The. Fuck.





> How do you know she didn't consent?



_SHE CAN'T._ SHE'S 11 YEARS OLD. 

She could even say the words "Hey misters, come and fuck me", have a neon sign hanging from her neck with the legend "FREE SEX!" and that wouldn't matter because *SHE'S 11 YEARS OLD.* It doesn't matter if she knew how a vagina and a penis work and knows all the poses from the Kamasutra. _*SHE'S 11 YEARS OLD.*_

She said she didn't consent. All six of the juveniles and two of the 14 adults charged pleaded FUCKING guilty.

20 guys. *20 GUYS.* *20 GUYS!*

When you take 20 big dicks lined up just for you, you can come talk to us about how consenting that can be.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 2, 2012)

Quincy James said:


> THey rove in herds



They probably do.

@OmniOmega:

So either way technically a meetup or a gathering. They knew who was a rapist....and they knew twenty of them. Disgusting.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2012)

OmniOmega said:


> Chill out... Do you really think being killed is worse than being isolated from society for several years or more? I'd rather they rot in jail.



I'd rather not let scum like that breathe anymore air or have 3 squares a day


----------



## drache (Sep 2, 2012)

davidpliskin said:


> That is very disturbing, how do you find 20 people willing to rape an eleven yr old?


 
don't forget a massive child porn/actual 'prositution' (though that word isn't even close to accurate here) ring was broken up that used the 'dark' part of the internet

asshole NAMBALA wanna bes have a way of finding each other probably a secret power you get for joining their band of fucked up degenerates


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 2, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> How do you know she didn't consent?
> 
> If people have consensual sex at young ages, why makes it impossible?



A child cannot give consent, because their mind/brain has not matured: a child lacks an awareness let alone adequate comprehension of their actions and subsequent consequences of those actions... not too dissimilar to a baby touching fire or jumping off the top of a building. This little girl's childhood was destroyed by men who are vastly more emotionally, physically and intellectually mature. Her mental fortitude is easily broken which inflicts severe psychological trauma which may never heal despite the plasticity of the brain of a young child. Since that girl has no real understanding of the world, she can easily be manipulated by people around her. The philosophers William Rees-Mogg and James Dale Davidson described those possessed of a mind conducive to self-ownership as sovereign individuals, which have supreme authority and sovereignty over their own choices, without the interference of governing powers, provided they have not violated the rights of others. Since this baby, in essence, is not old enough to make decisions, she must be supervised by her parents or guardians, whom should be making most of her choices for her, until she finally reaches adult age.

As for her appearance: maybe she dressed like that because her sister dresses like that or her mum? In which case, her parents/guardians failed to supervise her adequately. The child cannot be blamed under any circumstances.

Those men, however, should be old enough to fully grasp the seriousness of their stupidity... unless someone can show us evidence of their mental age being very low or possible mental retardation(extreme low IQ) and/or psychological conditions which affected their behaviour....


----------



## Baroxio (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm sorry, I really am, but reading some of this made me think of this song:


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 2, 2012)

> Some suggested early on that the girl was partly responsible because they say she wore makeup, looked older than her age and wasn't properly supervised by her parents.



Bull Fucking shit does an 11 year old pass as anything more then what? MAYBE 14?


----------



## horsdhaleine (Sep 2, 2012)

This is horrible.

I'm rather conservative and would prefer young girls to act more modestly, with little or no make-up at all and no sexy clothes. But dressing up is part of expressing oneself and I do not want to censor anyone for the fear of being assaulted, sexually or otherwise. 

What they did is completely wrong and abhorrable. It's sad to know that there are people who strongly think that it is a female's fault for being assaulted and that lust and violence are permissible among males. 

I hear a lot of people complain about feminism - that it is no longer necessary knowing that there are so many well-educated females in well-paying jobs nowadays. But when I see something like this, I know we still need advocacy on gender equality. 



> McGowen, who had been out on bail, fled Wednesday after the girl testified that he sexually assaulted her multiple times, including once with a beer bottle.



I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 2, 2012)

L I N G E R said:


> Bull Fucking shit does an 11 year old pass as anything more then what? MAYBE 14?



I don't think there's much consensus regarding age of consent among society in general. Although the prevailing scientific and legal point of view is that late teen = maturity. The politicians probably raised the age of consent higher for sex just like they have for driving, drinking and so forth. There's enough data on research for us to make our own decisions though... all we need to do is look for it in the right places. I personally prefer the current age of consent in the UK, i.e. 18... 

Of course, relations do form between people at much younger ages, although we tend to overlook them because they are between teens who are relatively equal in maturity i.e. 14 year old girl has sex with 14 year old boy. However, I wouldn't advise young teens to engage in unprotected sexual intercourse at 14 either, but that's because I'd rather they study and become independant before they plan to take responsibility for another life... hell, even young adults struggle with kids... but all this doesn't have much relevance to the topic at hand.


----------



## drache (Sep 2, 2012)

^

min age of consent is 16 though most place choose 18 (though in the US it's complicated by state's laws and federal ones)

either way it'snot even a point here


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 2, 2012)

When they find the guy who fled, will his punishment be more severe? Or does that sort of action go unpunished?


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 2, 2012)

It's like a Hit and Run, Much worse.


----------



## The Tragic Prince (Sep 2, 2012)

Allow me to take a moment first to adress the people who are clearly overreacting to Immortal Itachi. I don't care who you are, people are allowed to have opinions. He shouldn't get banned for expressing his, even though in the first place it isn't even an opinion, but rather, a proposed alternate to what may have happened. Throughout all he's been saying, he's never condoned rape, he's never even gone so far as to say that having consensual sex with an 11 year old is okay (consensual being used without the legal connotation; I'm fully aware that according to the law, 11 year olds cannot consent to sex of any sort, _and I agree with this law wholeheartedly_). You people are relentlessly bashing on him, and I don't think it's deserved, especially the way he's constructed his theoretical situation. Because let's face it, no one honestly knows how every detail went down in this crime, AND ITACHI HAS ACKNOWLEDGED THIS. Nowhere does he say rape is justafiable, nor does he say sex with an 11 year old is justafiable. He's simply stated that it could have been 'consensual' in her view, at least at first. He hasn't said that any of the offenders should be let off either. And yes, it's true nowadays that children tend to be much more aware of sexuality at a younger age than they ever have been. I don't even think he says that the girl was at fault.

Also, yes, his theoretical situation is completely irrelevant to a judge and jury, _as it should be_.

Now that we've got that out of the way, my own opinion is that this theoretical situation didn't happen. Could it have? Yes. How likely? Not very damn likely, I'd say, around the 1 in 500 million range of likelyhood.* But that COULD have been what happened, no one can deny that.*

All of this being said, this quote pretty much sums up my personal opinion on the actual matter at hand:





soulnova said:


> She could even say the words "Hey misters, come and fuck me", have a neon sign hanging from her neck with the legend "FREE SEX!" and that wouldn't matter because *SHE'S 11 YEARS OLD.* It doesn't matter if she knew how a vagina and a penis work and knows all the poses from the Kamasutra. _*SHE'S 11 YEARS OLD.*_
> 
> She said she didn't consent. All six of the juveniles and two of the 14 adults charged pleaded FUCKING guilty.



'Consensual' (in the non-legal sense of the word) or not, it's illegal any way you slice it, and the offenders should have to pay the price.


----------



## Roman (Sep 2, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I'm not blaming the victim.
> 
> *I'm just saying they didn't tie her up and drag her into an alley.  They didn't use chloroform.  By all accounts they didn't force her into it.*
> 
> ...



You realize that's exactly how the vast majority of rapists attract their victims right? Most rapists are people that the victim knew. It's very, VERY easy for a women to be tricked by someone they know as opposed to a complete stranger. Take this scenario:

A girl is drunk from a night out, although not drunk enough to not know a thing of what is happening, and a friend of her friend volunteers to take her home. As he's taking her, she realizes that they're not going the usual way, but he tells her they're taking a short-cut. She trusts him because, while still somewhat sober, she's not in a mental condition to make a reasoned judgement. And that's when they reach an alley with 10 other guys lying in wait as the man the girl thought could be trusted pins her against a wall. I'm sure you can imagine what happens next.

Would you still say she went into the alley of her own free will? That she's at fault at least as much as the rapists for getting into that situation? Because that's most likely what has happened to the 11 year old girl in this case. What you are saying is exactly the reason why rape victims often feel as though they're the ones who've been shamed. She believes people will view her as shameful, irresponsible for *allowing* those men to violate her when that's not it at all. That she wasn't tied up means nothing. Rape is rape, she is the victim, she has no blame. The fault lies with the one who tricked her into getting in that mobile house, decieving her into a false sense of security.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 2, 2012)

Why does immortal itachi keep saying that it might be consensual?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2012)

Yay tribalism : /


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 2, 2012)

The Tragic Prince said:


> Allow me to take a moment first to adress the people who are clearly overreacting to Immortal Itachi. I don't care who you are, people are allowed to have opinions. He shouldn't get banned for expressing his, even though in the first place it isn't even an opinion, but rather, a proposed alternate to what may have happened.



Well, since I don't really understand the reasoning underlying his proposal of this alternate scenario, I replied explaining that everything is pretty much null and void whether she consented verbally or physically... in fact the law should disregard her statement about consenting... even her parents consent is null and void. The law must adhere to standard procedure established for such cases. The parents themselves should be investigated for allowing a little girl to dress in this way. Did they make her do it for money? 



> Throughout all he's been saying, he's never condoned rape, *he's never even gone so far as to say that having consensual sex with an 11 year old is okay* (consensual being used without the legal connotation; I'm fully aware that according to the law, 11 year olds cannot consent to sex of any sort, _and I agree with this law wholeheartedly_). You people are relentlessly bashing on him, and I don't think it's deserved, especially the way he's constructed his theoretical situation.



You have to wonder what his reasoning was if people repeatedly told him that her consent cannot be accepted. I mean he returns only to repeat that she consented to engage in sexual intercourse. The way in which he's arguing seemingly shows that he advocates sex so long as it's consensual.

Suppose we acknowledge that the girl consented, it doesn't change the dynamic in any way shape or form: those men are guilty of raping a child... repeatedly. Therefore they must serve a prison sentence. I'm baffled by all the people who are fabricating or disposing evidence or trying to undermine the credibility of the childs account of what happened. FFS there's even video evidence made by none other than the rapists, not to mention the laughable idea that a child can lie so persuasively. 

Consent should not even be up for debate... only how long these fucktards are getting in prison.


----------



## drache (Sep 2, 2012)

because he is  either an idiot or one of those namala defenders that swears that the child made me do it.


----------



## Le Pirate (Sep 2, 2012)

> Earlier this summer, Shelton's committee began selling bumper stickers that say "I (Heart) Cleveland, TX" as a way to promote the city and tell others it's a good place to live.
> 
> *"We consider ourselves family and we are moving forward,"* she said.


One big, nasty, incestuous family. That can't even band together to help a young girl in the community get over her rape.


----------



## corsair (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't even wanna know how they found 20 people willing to rape a 11 year old in a small town. But how the fuck are you even daring to suggest that she was asking for it? That shit is utter nonsense in every rape case, but this time... I am at a loss for words... And saying she looked older... Yeah, because raping someone you thought was 14 or something makes it that much better.


----------



## Kusa (Sep 2, 2012)

The girl was a child how could she understand anything of that ? The poor girl,I swear I would kill those guys If I could.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes let's blame the 11 year old girl because some sick people find children attractive sexually. It's  not the fault of the people who could'nt control themselves?So if some guy rapes an attractive woman the blame must be divided?And in this case it's not even a woman, it's a little girl.

I question how people can be so stupid as to think the girl is even remotely to blame for this. Let's see how they think that when their children fall victim. Those people need to die painfully and I seldom wish death upon anyone let alone actually mean it.


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2012)

legitimate rape is legitimate


----------



## アストロ (Sep 2, 2012)

Those excuses are fucking pathetic

The men are cowards for even trying to justify and coward behind those explanations. Not the least bit substantial for a horrific crime - nothing is for this kind of serious matter.


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2012)

let them start that civil war they want, see how long they last


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 2, 2012)

So if its ok because she was "asking for it." Is it ok if I brutally killed those 20 men, because they are "asking for it?"


----------



## vampiredude (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah i can see the dilema here. On one hand a 11 year old girl just got sexually assaulted and on the other hand.. oh wait that's right there is no other hand. They just sexually assaulted a 11 year old girl. 

Fucking inbreds make me regret being born on this planet.

Creatures such as this should be castrated and set in prison to rot.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2012)

Lol at Itachi. Then all the child victims of grooming were consenting to sex aswell. Geez..


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 2, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> It must have been consensual on some level.
> 
> I doubt it could happen 5 times if she didn't repeatedly put herself in situations where they could molest her.
> 
> Its rape in the way statutory rape is rape?



Nope, and you're just as horrible as the sick fucks in Cleveland, so bravo. 

As for this news, Cleveland should just be burned to the ground. Towns like this shouldn't even exist. I still can't believe this happened in the state I live in.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Sep 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz6GVVuWEUs[/YOUTUBE]

It's a sad story.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 2, 2012)

I can see where 1mmortal 1tachi is coming from. Thing is this, just because a child tempts you, or even goes so far as to aggressively seduce you, it is your duty as an adult to comprehend the situation and negate from furthering the acts. 

I know school girls who went very far to seduce my math teacher when I was a tyke; they'd lay their hand on his lap, bend over in front of him, and much more- but he understood as an adult and as a teacher that it was his duty to say no. Just because you are tempted doesn't make it alright to follow through- especially on a child incapable of fully understanding the consequences of the impending situation.

To say that the girl asked for it may very well be true, but so what- those men understood that this was wrong, otherwise they would not have done this on the down low and keep it a secret from the public.

Example: A prostitute wants your lovin and will issue you a discount, do you then engage because you are tempted?

Example: A Bank robber jobs in your car with 50k worth of quid, and tells you to drive and you'll get 10k, if not he'll just leave. You are tempted, do you follow through?


Being an adult means having responsibilities to yourself, and to your community and to man kind; these men knew this was wrong but instead engaged in sexual activities with (possibly a willing) a child- it is only natural that consequences be issued for their actions.


----------



## Sygurgh (Sep 2, 2012)

What the hell kind of divergence can divide this town? This is a clear cut case. These guys should be burned alive.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 2, 2012)

it's a bit insulting to presume someone autistic would make idiotic points or otherwise apologize for pedos. people with autism aren't drooling cunts. point being, why not insult the happy go lucky troll of this thread with more traditional derision? is it no longer in style to call someone "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" or "piece of shit? the times sure are a changing. on the inter webs..


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 2, 2012)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> it's a bit insulting to presume someone autistic would make idiotic points or otherwise apologize for pedos. people with autism aren't drooling cunts. point being, why not insult the happy go lucky troll of this thread with more traditional derision? is it no longer in style to call someone "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" or "piece of shit? the times sure are a changing. on the inter webs..


.........Are you an idiot.

People have been using the autism insult since the birth of the net.

Also Itachi, go jump in a river. Anything I would have to say would probably be ignored and you would probably come up with a half assed excuse to justify your ideals.

Lastly, *lol apologists for the rapists.* Why would you do that.


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Anyone blaming her for "asking for it" is an utter monster. No question.


My feelings as well.

And instead of chiding girls to "respect themselves" in order to avoid giving  the poor helpless men of the town an excuse to gang rape them, maybe that church should have a pow-wow to teach men not to rape. But of course, then that would mean acknowledging some unpleasant things. Easier and more...comfortable...to just to place responsibility on would-be victims.

I'm not even reading the rest of the pages of posts because I know it will make me angry and sad.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 2, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> My feelings as well.
> 
> And instead of chiding girls to "respect themselves" in order to avoid giving  the poor helpless men of the town an excuse to gang rape them, maybe that church should have a pow-wow to teach men not to rape. But of course, then that would mean acknowledging some unpleasant things. Easier and more...comfortable...to just to place responsibility on would-be victims.
> 
> I'm not even reading the rest of the pages of posts because I know it will make me angry and sad.



More realistically, rather than the "either/or", it would be better to teach both systems.

On one end, teach people (not just men) not to rape. On the other end, teach people not to dress in ways that would obviously draw sexual attention to the point of being raped. 

In Lala-land, it would be perfect that people could dress anyway they want and act anyway they want, but that is a puerile approach in reality; people will rape, period. Therefore, it is best to teach people to be cautious and make sure their children don't leave the house looking any ole manner. Men are profiled for looking like gang-bangers (not the sex type, the killas) and women are profiled for looking like easy sluts- both cases have bad results ending many times in murder and/or rape.

Teach both, not just one.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 2, 2012)

im torn on the issue.

Rape is a terrible thing. there is no denying that. Those fuckers should be brought to painful justice.
But at the same time, who buys that kind of clothes for an 11 year old?

something doesnt add up.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 2, 2012)

Bishop, oh my!  Do you actually think an 11 year old offered herself up to be sacrificed like that?  Do you honestly think an 11 year old understands the men are disrespecting her and just using her?  Do you honestly think a* tyke *is moving sexually?


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2012)

I guess know we know why he's called "Bishop"

Boom


----------



## GodOfAzure (Sep 2, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Do you honestly think a* tyke *is moving sexually?





It happens; just like stories I remember reading about children as young as 6 experimenting with one another (I believe one of the articles was even on this board a few years back).


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 2, 2012)

Talon. said:


> im torn on the issue.
> 
> Rape is a terrible thing. there is no denying that. Those fuckers should be brought to painful justice.
> But at the same time, who buys that kind of clothes for an 11 year old?
> ...



There are thongs for kindergarteners. Mothers with low self esteem buy slutty clothes and teach their daughters how to act like strippers at an early age. It's very sad but still does not justify raping them.


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> There are thongs for kindergarteners.


----------



## Roman (Sep 2, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> There are thongs for kindergarteners.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 2, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Bishop, oh my!  Do you actually think an 11 year old offered herself up to be sacrificed like that?  Do you honestly think an 11 year old understands the men are disrespecting her and just using her?  Do you honestly think a* tyke *is moving sexually?



 Re-read my entire post. NOWHERE did I say she did and thus all was alright to have sex with her. I was referring to 1mmortal that it doesn't matter if she did because of her age. My whole post was directed at the notion of adults being adults no matter if they are tempted or not. Period.

It shocks me that you couldn't comprehend that.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2012)

All those kids at pool are asking to be raped by a gang of men.

And those kids at the grotto, giving Santa lap dances, those little sluts are asking for it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> There are thongs for kindergarteners.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 2, 2012)

This thread.


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> All those kids at pool are asking to be raped by a gang of men.
> 
> And those kids at the grotto, giving Santa lap dances, those little sluts are asking for it.



You mean there are OTHER reasons to become a mall Santa?!

YOU LIAR.


----------



## Olympian (Sep 2, 2012)

It is possible she was willing to get it on with someone (participant of the gang rape, wasn`t one of them from her school or something?), before she was aware where she got herself into. People here act as if an 11 year old doesn`t or can`t possibly comprehend sex, or at the very least starting to. Younger kids can start experiencing before such an age. Get that in your head when you get children, and never let your guard down, because these kind of predators take advantage of that.

It *doesn`t* excuse *rape*, of course, but it doesn`t excuse no matter the age.

But yeah, times like this makes me wonder if being human is all what is cracked to be.


----------



## Kusa (Sep 2, 2012)

Some here don't understand how fucking young a 11 old child is .Oh they know about sex.Well I knew about sex when I was 9,so what ?


If she was 15 then maybe you would have a point but for God's sake she was just 11.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 2, 2012)

> Some suggested early on that the girl was partly responsible because they say she wore makeup, looked older than her age and wasn't properly supervised by her parents.



it makes the act legit?


----------



## Olympian (Sep 2, 2012)

Justice said:


> Some here don't understand how fucking young a 11 old child is .Oh they know about sex.Well I knew about sex when I was 9,so what ?


So what? So that the predators take advantage of that curiosity that every child will have sooner or later. Look, this is raging but the only way you can prevent this kind of shit is to understand how children are convinced to this kind of traps. 


Justice said:


> If she was 15 then maybe you would have a point but for God's sake she was just 11.



If she was 15 it would still be rape and it would still be a crime. The major difference is, according to age, the victim can have an actual degree of responsability that goes beyond the simple naivety or curiosity.



dummy plug said:


> it makes the act legit?



No, it makes it easier for predators to snitch in.


----------



## EJ (Sep 2, 2012)

Justice said:


> Some here don't understand how fucking young a 11 old child is .Oh they know about sex.Well I knew about sex when I was 9,so what ?
> 
> 
> If she was 15 then maybe you would have a point but for God's sake she was just 11.



15 is not the age of consent of any age in the US I believe.

Second, no. They would not have a point. They raped her.


----------



## Roman (Sep 2, 2012)

dummy plug said:


> it makes the act legit?



There's a name for that it seems. I think it was Legitimate Rape 



Olympian said:


> So what? So that the predators take advantage of that curiosity that every child will have sooner or later. Look, this is raging but the only way you can prevent this kind of shit is to understand how children are convinced to this kind of traps.



I'm not saying you're doing this, but this is the reason why so many blame the victim before the rapist, and also why so many victims feel so terrible about themselves and as if they had it coming. They become the victim and they start thinking why they didn't do anything to prevent it, as if it's to be expected that there's a rapist around every corner of the street. It doesn't make the act of rape excusable in any way.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 2, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I'm not saying you're doing this, but this is the reason why so many blame the victim before the rapist, and also why so many victims feel so terrible about themselves and as if they had it coming. They become the victim and they start thinking why they didn't do anything to prevent it, as if it's to be expected that there's a rapist around every corner of the street. It doesn't make the act of rape excusable in any way.



I know this wasn't geared towards me, but allow me to interject.

They don't mean to make rape excusable in any manner, instead they are encouraging caution as rape _does_ happen. Period. Rape happens here, there, almost everywhere, and everyone knows rape is bad. It is puerile to just teach both genders to not rape, we already do that, you have to come to terms that, realistically, rape happens, and that the one's who tend to get raped more often than not,look a certain way. 

Is this excusable, no way. Am I siding with rapist, no way. But from a regulatory position, if you wish to lessen it, _one_ of the steps is to prevent people from dressing a certain way and acting a certain way. It's like suburban people visiting the ghetto; they know to not look or act a certain way. It shouldn't have to be this way, but it is.


----------



## Illairen (Sep 2, 2012)

This world is rotten.


----------



## Roman (Sep 2, 2012)

Bishop said:


> I know this wasn't geared towards me, but allow me to interject.
> 
> They don't mean to make rape excusable in any manner, instead they are encouraging caution as rape _does_ happen. Period. Rape happens here, there, almost everywhere, and everyone knows rape is bad. It is puerile to just teach both genders to not rape, we already do that, you have to come to terms that, realistically, rape happens, and that the one's who tend to get raped more often than not,look a certain way.
> 
> Is this excusable, no way. Am I siding with rapist, no way. But from a regulatory position, if you wish to lessen it, _one_ of the steps is to prevent people from dressing a certain way and acting a certain way. It's like suburban people visiting the ghetto; they know to not look or act a certain way. It shouldn't have to be this way, but it is.



1. But prevention shouldn't mean people should dress in a certain way else they'll be taken for sluts and their sense of fashion, an expression of who they are, is the cause of what happened to them. This is what gives victims the impression that they're viewed negatively and they're the ones in as much at fault as the rapists. Yes, measures to prevent such things from happening should be taken. No, this doesn't mean a girl shouldn't dress however she wants.

2. What you say may only apply to a bare minority of rape victims in the first place. Go back to one of my previous posts where I explain at length how the vast majority of rapists know the victim and aren't simply people who pop up from a bush or from around the corner randomly. More often than not, it has nothing to do with how the girl dresses, for example, because rapists have ways to lure the victim into a sense of trust and safety, weaken them mentally before they violate them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 2, 2012)

Archangel Michael said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz6GVVuWEUs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It's a sad story.


 where are the Hispanic leaders for this? and yes it is sad.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 2, 2012)

Archangel Michael said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz6GVVuWEUs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It's a sad story.



This makes me feel sick. So a piece of shit is going to Texas because he cares about a bunch of soulness fiends? 

Like I said before, what the hell were the parents doing letting their kid dress like this? This whole case should be rapists vs parents. I'm so glad that the kid has been taken away from the parents pending a full and thorough investigation. I think all of the males who engaged in sexual intercourse with that kid should be charged with rape and sent away to serve their sentence. The parents.... well... all I can say is I'm disappoint.  Although I don't think we know the full story... yet. I can tell there's more to it than this. The law better not fail the girl, Texas, America and the world.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 2, 2012)

Freedan said:


> 1. But prevention shouldn't mean people should dress in a certain way else they'll be taken for sluts and their sense of fashion, an expression of who they are, is the cause of what happened to them. This is what gives victims the impression that they're viewed negatively and they're the ones in as much at fault as the rapists. Yes, measures to prevent such things from happening should be taken. No, this doesn't mean a girl shouldn't dress however she wants.


 You're talking about shoulds, I'm talking about reality. The world would be a much better place if the shouldas were real, but they are not. Fact of the matter is people are profiled, and people oblige; you wouldn't walk in a job interview anyway, you wouldn't walk down the street saggin' if you wanted to seem professional, you wouldn't wear a suit to a beach party, so on and so forth. People judge you by appearance, that's a fact. Of course I should be able to walk about outside as a grown man with silk panties and a night gown on with some high heels and not be judged, but I am.

Thus, the defense of, "People shouldn't have to worry about..." is void because we all agree with it, but it is not reality. If you dress a certain way, you may out yourself in danger, period. That is why we encourage people not to dress or act certain ways. We encourage women and men not to leave bars drunk alone at night because they may get robbed and rapped. Of course we can teach people not to rob and rape- we've been doing that- but that will not stop it. We have to do both, teach on both ends.



> 2. What you say may only apply to a bare minority of rape victims in the first place. Go back to one of my previous posts where I explain at length how the vast majority of rapists know the victim and aren't simply people who pop up from a bush or from around the corner randomly. More often than not, it has nothing to do with how the girl dresses, for example, because rapists have ways to lure the victim into a sense of trust and safety, weaken them mentally before they violate them.


I know, I was under the assumption we were discussing rape of this scope, which is why no one has been talking about general rape in the military and workforce. Just talking about of this magnitude


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2012)

Good one Bishop, what about when women are raped the World over even though they are covered up, maybe their sultry gaze was asking for it. I think the problem is Men, not women mate.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Good one Bishop, what about when women are raped the World over even though they are covered up, maybe their sultry gaze was asking for it. I think the problem is Men, not women mate.



I think you should re-read my post, I identified the scope of this discussion. Please comprehend before you post 

I agree the problem are people (women rape too), but we have taught not to rape forever. People KNOW not to rape, yet they still do. So, let us teach defense and prevention. Yes, I know I know, we shouldn't have to, but this is still happening, so I believe we must change a little.


----------



## Roman (Sep 2, 2012)

Bishop said:


> You're talking about shoulds, I'm talking about reality. The world would be a much better place if the shouldas were real, but they are not. Fact of the matter is people are profiled, and people oblige; you wouldn't walk in a job interview anyway, you wouldn't walk down the street saggin' if you wanted to seem professional, you wouldn't wear a suit to a beach party, so on and so forth. People judge you by appearance, that's a fact. Of course I should be able to walk about outside as a grown man with silk panties and a night gown on with some high heels and not be judged, but I am.
> 
> Thus, the defense of, "People shouldn't have to worry about..." is void because we all agree with it, but it is not reality. If you dress a certain way, you may out yourself in danger, period. That is why we encourage people not to dress or act certain ways. We encourage women and men not to leave bars drunk alone at night because they may get robbed and rapped. Of course we can teach people not to rob and rape- we've been doing that- but that will not stop it. We have to do both, teach on both ends.



You're actually also dealing with shoulds. "People should not dress in a certain way because it attracts the wrong sort of attention" which by itself is true, but as my second point shows, rape is hardly ever because girls dress like skanks. The entire reason the "blame the victim" mentality is so wrong is precisely because people greatly overestimate the importance of dress and how it is a cause of rape. I'm not disagreeing with you that girls should be careful, but simultaneously, it's not a reason for girls to not dress however they want to express themselves.

And using a job interview is a bad example because there's a difference between going to a pub or a party and going to work. Yes, the situation calls for a certain dress code but you really can't expect people to dressed in a reserved manner for a night out with friends. If a girl wants to be reserved, good. If a girl wants to dress slightly more risque, that's also fine because that's who she is and who she chooses to be. There are other ways to prevent getting raped other than dressing in a certain way. As you say, being out with friends is a good way to do this.



Bishop said:


> I know, I was under the assumption we were discussing rape of this scope, which is why no one has been talking about general rape in the military and workforce.



Itachi brought it up, and I pointed out the flaws in his argument. Read back to the post I refer to.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 2, 2012)

> Some suggested early on that the girl was partly responsible because they say she wore makeup, looked older than her age and wasn't properly supervised by her parents.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Sep 2, 2012)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19 (12 members and 7 guests)
> Shinigami Perv, Ennoea, monafifia, The Fireball Kid, cnorwood, Armo of the Desert, ninjaneko, TheFoxsCloak, kingcools, DeIdeal, Super_Monster



I sense epic trolling happened in this thread


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 25 (18 members and 7 guests)
hammer, Malvingt2, Shinigami Perv, Velocity, Magic Carpet, Ennoea, Shirubazu Rayleigh, monafifia, cnorwood, Armo of the Desert, ninjaneko, TheFoxsCloak, kingcools, DeIdeal


----------



## Bishop (Sep 2, 2012)

Freedan said:


> You're actually also dealing with shoulds. "People should not dress in a certain way because it attracts the wrong sort of attention" which by itself is true, but as my second point shows, rape is hardly ever because girls dress like skanks. The entire reason the "blame the victim" mentality is so wrong is precisely because people greatly overestimate the importance of dress and how it is a cause of rape. I'm not disagreeing with you that girls should be careful, but simultaneously, it's not a reason for girls to not dress however they want to express themselves.



I see your point. 



> And using a job interview is a bad example because there's a difference between going to a pub or a party and going to work. Yes, the situation calls for a certain dress code but you really can't expect people to dressed in a reserved manner for a night out with friends. If a girl wants to be reserved, good. If a girl wants to dress slightly more risque, that's also fine because that's who she is and who she chooses to be. There are other ways to prevent getting raped other than dressing in a certain way. As you say, being out with friends is a good way to do this.



No there is not a difference, both places you dress the occasion, you are judged. You go to a pub dressed a certain way that fits the general accepted norms of your society. As a man you don't go into a pub with high heels, no, you dress as what is accepted. They are the same. Yes, there are many ways to prevent rape, but we have to teach prevention on both ends, not yell into the wind, "teach people not to rape."


----------



## Velocity (Sep 2, 2012)

Since when has an 11 year old been able to put on some make-up and look like someone that has actually hit fucking puberty? Gah, this whole thing is so damn retarded - she isn't to blame at all. She's only freakin' eleven years old. Anyone that uses the fact she wore make-up as an excuse for her being raped is a moron. Who would even try to justify this sort of thing? Who would even try to put the blame on the kid?

Where's that Farnsworth image when you need it?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 2, 2012)

Her life is fucked. (no pun intended)


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 2, 2012)

What the fuck people?


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 2, 2012)

Not sure what pisses me off more, the rape of the girl or the retards trying to defend the rapists.


----------



## warp drive (Sep 2, 2012)

Bishop said:


> More realistically, rather than the "either/or", it would be better to teach both systems.
> 
> On one end, teach people (not just men) not to rape. On the other end, teach people not to dress in ways that would obviously draw sexual attention to the point of being raped.
> 
> ...



To the underage girl, self-awareness about rape could be informative as it could be catastrophic. An underage girl is underage: She is immature and curious by human nature. What if it is too much information too early? They are children or young teens, and they do not have a safe understanding of sexual behavior.

While you do not justify the misdeed of the rapists, you also raise eyebrows when you question the rationality of an 11-year-old. You are under the horrible, false impression that rapists only rape people of certain type. Rapists do not follow any protocol of who is qualifiable of rape or who should not be touch base on decorum!  No amount of education will magically deprive an 11-year-old of immaturity or curiosity and render her morally mature. No amount of education will magically label an 11-year-old immune to rape. Dressing people a certain way will not render them immune to rape. Your point of educating underage girls is off topic and ignorant at best. You, my friend, are not in touch with reality.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 2, 2012)

SasukeTheAlmighty said:


> To the underage girl, self-awareness about rape could be informative as it could be catastrophic. An underage girl is underage: She is immature and curious by human nature. What if it is too much information too early? They are children or young teens, and they do not have a safe understanding of sexual behavior.
> 
> While you do not justify the misdeed of the rapists, you also raise eyebrows when you question the rationality of an 11-year-old. You are under the horrible, false impression that rapists only rape people of certain type. Rapists do not follow any protocol of who is qualifiable of rape or who should not be touch base on decorum!  No amount of education will magically deprive an 11-year-old of immaturity or curiosity and render her morally mature. No amount of education will magically label an 11-year-old immune to rape. Dressing people a certain way will not render them immune to rape. Your point of educating underage girls is off topic and ignorant at best. You, my friend, are not in touch with reality.



You make a good amount of assumptions, all wrong though. If you read all my posts, you would realize that the one you quoted was founded off the first few. As I have said, no matter who tempts you, you have the duty to do what's right. Please go back and read it, I feel you'll understand my post better. As for educating young girls, I don't know where you get this from as I have never went into it in depth, so I can't respond to it as it would be off false allegations.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 2, 2012)

Just castrate the lot of them


----------



## warp drive (Sep 2, 2012)

Bishop said:


> You make a good amount of assumptions, all wrong though. If you read all my posts, you would realize that the one you quoted was founded off the first few. As I have said, no matter who tempts you, you have the duty to do what's right. Please go back and read it, I feel you'll understand my post better. As for educating young girls, I don't know where you get this from as I have never went into it in depth, so I can't respond to it as it would be off false allegations.



What else could you have possibly meant by ?*teach *both, not just one.? If my premise is based on assumptions, I would like you to point them out and debunk them.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 2, 2012)

SasukeTheAlmighty said:


> What else could you have possibly meant by ?*teach *both, not just one.? If my premise is based on assumptions, I would like you to point them out and debunk them.



Common sense says that I meant both genders, not grown men and 11 year old girls.

You teach both from a young age like we do now;kids are taught at a very young age not to do certain things and to watch out for certain things. You teach them to tell if a kid hits them or threatens them, and thus, you teach them to tell if a kid touches you in anyway that makes you feel uncomfortable. As the grades progress, you go further in-depth. I do not by any means believe we should start giving full courses on this to children, but little by little. Boys who go to catholic schools are taught (at least in the state I was from) to tell mommy and daddy if the priest touches you somewhere. I believe parents should teach their kids about these things.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2012)

good thing texas has the death penalty, they should use it more


----------



## warp drive (Sep 2, 2012)

Bishop said:


> Common sense says that I meant both genders, not grown men and 11 year old girls.
> 
> You teach both from a young age like we do now;kids are taught at a very young age not to do certain things and to watch out for certain things. You teach them to tell if a kid hits them or threatens them, and thus, you teach them to tell if a kid touches you in anyway that makes you feel uncomfortable. As the grades progress, you go further in-depth. I do not by any means believe we should start giving full courses on this to children, but little by little. Boys who go to catholic schools are taught (at least in the state I was from) to tell mommy and daddy if the priest touches you somewhere. I believe parents should teach their kids about these things.



I fully understand what you are saying, and it was already addressed in my first response to your post: Education can only take one so far; it is NOT an education problem. If teaching was the solution to the problem, we would live in a utopian society.  If somebody is going to rape, no amount of education will protect one from the rapist or no amount of education will prevent the rapist from raping. Thus, your  comment is irrelevant and na?ve.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 2, 2012)

SasukeTheAlmighty said:


> I fully understand what you are saying, and it was already addressed in my first response to your post: Education can only take one so far; it is NOT an education problem. If teaching was the solution to the problem, we would live in a utopian society.  If somebody is going to rape, no amount of education will protect one from the rapist or no amount of education will prevent the rapist from raping. Thus, your  comment is irrelevant and na?ve.



Ahhh, I get cha. We actually agree for the most part. My comment is not irrelevant, I also believe we should have society teach it. But, as a variation, I think teachers should teach bite sizes as parents teach the meat and potatoes. I was also saying we should prevent early signs of someone being used to being touched in places by informing an authority. If you read my earlier posts, you would have saw that I said people will rape regardless.


----------



## warp drive (Sep 2, 2012)

Having utter understanding of its immorality, humans constantly kill and rape. If they understand, could one argue that the lack of education was the problem? Nevertheless, to understand NOT to kill or NOT to rape is NOT an educative issue, it is intuitively acknowledge by the misdoer. If one does not recognize naturally that inflicting unreasonable pain is immoral/bad, one is insane.


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2012)

Cubey said:


> good thing texas has the death penalty, they should use it more



you do realize the texas uses the death penalty more then most states


----------



## drache (Sep 2, 2012)

Bishop said:


> Ahhh, I get cha. We actually agree for the most part. My comment is not irrelevant, I also believe we should have society teach it. But, as a variation, I think teachers should teach bite sizes as parents teach the meat and potatoes. I was also saying we should prevent early signs of someone being used to being touched in places by informing an authority. If you read my earlier posts, you would have saw that I said people will rape regardless.



the fact remains though that there is a very narrow line between 'teach' and 'blame' and personally  I think that to an extent what you are proposing is a slippery slope


----------



## Bishop (Sep 2, 2012)

drache said:


> the fact remains though that there is a very narrow line between 'teach' and 'blame' and personally  I think that to an extent what you are proposing is a slippery slope



Well I am not. Never have I blamed, so I am unaware of your interpretations. Only people you can blame are rapists.


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2012)

if you are going down the blame the women route the mom has to blame and not the child, even assuming you had any backing,which you dont.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 2, 2012)

Who are you referring to hammer?


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2012)

the people who think to blame little girls for being raped based on how their mother decides to dress them


----------



## Bishop (Sep 2, 2012)

**


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2012)

I would go around and quote the actual people who said it but their posts me  gave eye cancer


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 2, 2012)

hammer said:


> you do realize the texas uses the death penalty more then most states



In this case, it's well deserved. I'd laugh at them, if I wasn't human... since I am, I can't even do that.  Now I'm crying because I can't laugh. 

I hate these black men.


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2012)

there is no why you got a phd in anything you dont even have facial hair yet.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 2, 2012)

"America fought a big war with Mexico over Texas. The US lost and were forced to keep Texas."


----------



## drache (Sep 2, 2012)

Bishop said:


> Well I am not. Never have I blamed, so I am unaware of your interpretations. Only people you can blame are rapists.



not saying you specifically just that the line of reasoning you give while it may have an impact in some cases opens up the door for others to take it and say see? she was asking for it. That's why I called it a slippery slope


----------



## Bishop (Sep 2, 2012)

drache said:


> not saying you specifically just that the line of reasoning you give while it may have an impact in some cases opens up the door for others to take it and say see? she was asking for it. That's why I called it a slippery slope



There is nothing slippery slope about my stance: Continue to demean, but teach caution; handle both sides of the fence. I've been too lazy to look at the stats for last years rape and in-depth, so I haven't been coming out strong because I don't know where the hard facts stand yet. But when I do feel like looking...this thread will be dead and gone.

EDIT: just looked it up, says more men are raped than women in this country, mostly because of jail, that's sad- and skeptical 

I'll dig deeper later...much later.


----------



## drache (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not sure which stats you mean but  is the latest study and nothing I have read in it suggests that being mindful of what you wear will help in anything but a small minority of the cases


----------



## Bishop (Sep 2, 2012)

Once again you have come from out field

I just said I would look it up, and in convo with freedan earlier we discussed the knowledge that most aren't raped because of that. We started off just talking about that as a scope then we broadened it out. Maybe you read an earlier post when I only discussed it in the scope of dress.

Also, thanks for the link, now I don't have to look 

Which survey did you open on pdf?


----------



## drache (Sep 2, 2012)

perhaps, either way I think we largely  agree I was just concerned with how people could and would abuse your statement


----------



## Roman (Sep 3, 2012)

Bishop said:


> No there is not a difference, both places you dress the occasion, you are judged. You go to a pub dressed a certain way that fits the general accepted norms of your society. As a man you don't go into a pub with high heels, no, you dress as what is accepted. They are the same. Yes, there are many ways to prevent rape, but we have to teach prevention on both ends, not yell into the wind, "teach people not to rape."



What does it matter if a man wants to have a night out wearing heels? There are those transgenders who do so and who are we to stop them? No one should dictate how anyone should dress for any given occasion. Granted, in a professional environment, you should have a certain measure of reservation but at a social gathering, not so much as there aren't/there shouldn't be any expectations to follow a certain dress code. Why follow rules that don't exist? It's because of these perceived rules that victims often feel they'll be the ones being looked down on.


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 3, 2012)

The fuck is wrong with this people?
She asked for it? Seriously?
All those monsters should have to experience what they did to the little girl.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 3, 2012)

so some people were actually trying to use the "I swear she looked 18" excuse?  Shame on them, how can the town even be divided, EVERYONE should be supporting the girl.


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2012)

If these young black men had father figures, this sort of crime
wouldn't have happen. Black community needs to shape up or stop having goddamn fatherless, future gang rapists being born.


----------



## Olympian (Sep 3, 2012)

Freedan said:


> *I'm not saying you're doing this*, but this is the reason why so many blame the victim before the rapist, and also why so many victims feel so terrible about themselves and as if they had it coming. They become the victim and they start thinking why they didn't do anything to prevent it, as if it's to be expected that there's a rapist around every corner of the street. It doesn't make the act of rape excusable in any way.



I am not. 

It`s not about excusing anything, it`s about understanding what may trigger something up or not. Again, this is about this particular case, one that seems where the girl looked to at least know one of the people involved well. 

Another poster said "yeah, what about the covered Women being raped around the world?", yeah, that`s another situation, especially if it happens on countries or cultures that view Women as socially, religiously and legally inferior to begin with. In that case, the root of the problem is engrained on deeper levels.


----------



## Roman (Sep 3, 2012)

Olympian said:


> I am not.
> 
> It`s not about excusing anything, it`s about understanding what may trigger something up or not. Again, this is about this particular case, one that seems where the girl looked to at least know one of the people involved well.
> 
> Another poster said "yeah, what about the covered Women being raped around the world?", yeah, that`s another situation, especially if it happens on countries or cultures that *view Women as socially, religiously and legally inferior to begin with*. In that case, the root of the problem is engrained on deeper levels.



That's the thing tho. Women have been viewed this way all over the world since the beginning of society all over the world, and although the western countries along with large areas of the far east and a few in the middle east are coming out of that mentality, the notion of women being inferior to men is still a largely present concept in people's minds. That's what serves as the main trigger: women are perceived to be naturally more susceptible and weak. That's why you hear about a man being raped a lot more rarely. It's already bad enough for women to be raped, but men are perceived strong and untouchable. Godforbid a man is raped.

How a girl dresses has very little to do with why they can become rape victims in the first place. The problem lies not in their fashion statements and methods of self-expression, but in the rapists' mentality. And as I later said, the vast majority of rape cases are those where the victim knew or at least was acquainted with the rapist. How they dress has very, VERY little to do with it.


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

RemChu said:


> If these young black men had father figures, this sort of crime
> wouldn't have happen. Black community needs to shape up or stop having goddamn fatherless, future gang rapists being born.



It's not about being fatherless I think in this case.

It's about just being a fucked up human being with low/none morals.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 3, 2012)

Let us not forget men are raped too in America guys, and not to a small extent compared to women.


Don't be sexist


----------



## buff cat (Sep 3, 2012)

I wish I could just adopt this girl and bomb that town.


----------



## Olympian (Sep 3, 2012)

Freedan said:


> That's the thing tho. Women have been viewed this way all over the world since the beginning of society all over the world, and although the western countries along with large areas of the far east and a few in the middle east are coming out of that mentality, the notion of women being inferior to men is still a largely present concept in people's minds. That's what serves as the main trigger: women are perceived to be naturally more susceptible and weak. That's why you hear about a man being raped a lot more rarely. It's already bad enough for women to be raped, but men are perceived strong and untouchable. Godforbid a man is raped.



True, that mentality exists and is part of it, yes. However in one case, it doesn`t have to be about anything else, because of religion, society and laws and in another it can other factors to consider. In some countries Women are defined and viewed as second class citizens with little rights other than breeding. That rape will likely occur in such a society - to me, sadly is not amazingly surprising. 

Now, maybe I am reading this wrong or haven`t caught everything but it seems this girl was familiar with at least one face, and in that case, I think some other factors made this easier to happen than it should ever have.



Freedan said:


> How a girl dresses has very little to do with why they can become rape victims in the first place. The problem lies not in their fashion statements and methods of self-expression, but in the rapists' mentality. And as I later said, the vast majority of rape cases are those where the victim knew or at least was acquainted with the rapist. How they dress has very, VERY little to do with it.



Self expressing is one thing. But going beyond that is indeed perhaps showing the honey to the Bees, so to speak.

Yes, you are correct that trying to justify such an act is always the defensive mechanism of any rapist (because, well, other than having some shame and pledging themselves guilty, what the fuck else can they say?) but I think you are underselling other factors. Maybe I am being more old fashioned than my age (I haven`t reach 30 yet) but it boggles my mind the idea of an 11 year old wearing the kind of gear she was wearing. That`s the kind of stuff older girls wear and use. You know, young teens. 

Basically what I am saying is, it made it easier.



Bishop said:


> Let us not forget men are raped too in America guys, and not to a small extent compared to women.
> 
> 
> Don't be sexist


True, that is a whole another animal. And in some cases worse due to how society views such cases - and that is our fault as a whole.


----------



## Krippy (Sep 3, 2012)

This is fucked up. I am not even going to question why all the defendants are black, like I usually would.


----------



## siyrean (Sep 3, 2012)

if i recall, it started off as statutory rape but then the guy invited a bunch of friends and the girl became passive because when you're 11 physically fighting off a group of 20 men isn't exactly an option. and that's why people were saying she "asked for it", basically the old, well you didn't scream loud enough so you must have wanted it. disgusting either way.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Sep 3, 2012)

So are you saying this guy was born evil.

I disagree humans are generally blank slates so yes having a decent family helps.


----------



## Roman (Sep 3, 2012)

Olympian said:


> True, that mentality exists and is part of it, yes. However in one case, it doesn`t have to be about anything else, because of religion, society and laws and in another it can other factors to consider. In some countries Women are defined and viewed as second class citizens with little rights other than breeding. That rape will likely occur in such a society - to me, sadly is not amazingly surprising.



I don't get how you're contesting me here. Yes, women are viewed as such in certain countries more so than others, and history has made sure that even in the west, women are perceived as inferior to men and still are in a number of cases. Centuries of social conditioning are hard to overcome in a few decades. That's why women are often targets. It has little to do with how they dress.



Olympian said:


> Now, maybe I am reading this wrong or haven`t caught everything but it seems this girl was familiar with at least one face, and in that case, I think some other factors made this easier to happen than it should ever have.



Are you suggesting she willingly gave herself to the person she knew, making it hard to call this rape? .



Olympian said:


> Self expressing is one thing. But going beyond that is indeed perhaps showing the honey to the Bees, so to speak.





Please don't say this like girls should be held accountable for being rape victims.



Olympian said:


> Yes, you are correct that trying to justify such an act is always the defensive mechanism of any rapist (because, well, other than having some shame and pledging themselves guilty, what the fuck else can they say?) but I think you are underselling other factors. Maybe I am being more old fashioned than my age (I haven`t reach 30 yet) but it boggles my mind the idea of an 11 year old wearing the kind of gear she was wearing. That`s the kind of stuff older girls wear and use. You know, young teens.



Please. Just because a girl was dressed too old for her age doesn't mean she was asking for it. Whether the 11 year old girl was dressed that way, or even if she literally stripped, it doesn't mean she wants to be raped. Even if she did want to have sex, she's too young to understand what she's asking for. In no way can that be considered consenting. Let it boggle your mind, but don't start thinking that just because that's why she was dressed that way means she was asking for it, consciously or not.


----------



## Noctivagus (Sep 3, 2012)

Olympian said:


> Self expressing is one thing. But going beyond that is indeed perhaps showing the honey to the Bees, so to speak.
> 
> Yes, you are correct that trying to justify such an act is always the defensive mechanism of any rapist (because, well, other than having some shame and pledging themselves guilty, what the fuck else can they say?) but I think you are underselling other factors. Maybe I am being more old fashioned than my age (I haven`t reach 30 yet) but it boggles my mind the idea of an 11 year old wearing the kind of gear she was wearing. That`s the kind of stuff older girls wear and use. You know, young teens.
> 
> Basically what I am saying is, it made it easier.



Wait, whoa whoa whoa.  There were twenty of them, ranging from boys to grown men.  There was one of her, a young girl by herself.  She could have been wearing an eighteenth-century ball gown and the difficulty would been exactly the same.  What made it easier to rape her is that she had no one around to defend her, and these guys had no one to stop them (and considering how many of them there were, maybe no one COULD have), so she was singled out as an easy target by a group of predators, lured away from witnesses into a situation she could not hope to escape, and these guys did not expect anyone to care what had happened or do anything about it (quite possibly because they didn't think it was rape, the way other people seem to think it wasn't).  Wearing modest clothing would not have magically made her less alone and vulnerable.

Your position makes about as much sense as saying the zebra who got separated from its herd by a pride of lions should have been wearing less distinctive stripes.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 4, 2012)

To be honest I don't even know where to start with this. The rape, the fact that she was 11, the fact that someone argued that she wasn't tied down as though it was a mitigating factor, the fact that people are trying to suggest it is her fault for wearing make up. 

Too much fuckery and in hindsight that idiot talking about ''legitimate rape'' isn't that surprising as people really are clueless.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2012)

A lot of moral bankruptcy in this thread.

I wouldn't wanna be sleeping in the room adjacent to these people in the fleabag motel of life when their wake-up call comes.


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

^ What do you mean? lol, I can never catch on when people speak in terms like you did in your second sentence. It's so weird


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2012)

One day, Flow. You will wake up, and it will be like the world has opened its doors to you, and you will understand all manner of speech.

I'll pray for you.


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

lol, let me try Law

WELL YOU AREN'T EXACTLY THE SKIP IN THE PARK


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 4, 2012)

What does how old she is or how she looked have to do with her being raped by multiple men?


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 4, 2012)

Some people think that since she dressed "unmodestly" for her age, it was her fault it happened. So that's why some of the people here are discussing that part. Not sure about the age thing, though. I left after I saw some crazy shit earlier.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2012)

like a 11 year old has control on what she wears.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 4, 2012)

hammer said:


> like a 11 year old has control on what she wears.



umm actually yes she does, unless she was forced to wear shit she doesn't like or something


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> umm actually yes she does, unless she was forced to wear shit she doesn't like or something



unless she has a job and get's a pay check her parents decide what she wears.


----------



## Olympian (Sep 4, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Some people think that since she dressed "unmodestly" for her age, it was her fault it happened. So that's why some of the people here are discussing that part. Not sure about the age thing, though. I left after I saw some crazy shit earlier.



Yeah, I guess people like you totally miss what others are saying. Who the fuck said it was her fault again?


----------



## Olympian (Sep 4, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I don't get how you're contesting me here. Yes, women are viewed as such in certain countries more so than others, and history has made sure that even in the west, women are perceived as inferior to men and still are in a number of cases. Centuries of social conditioning are hard to overcome in a few decades. That's why women are often targets. It has little to do with how they dress



What I am contesting is how naive you perceive other factors at work to be and how there are different reasons that make rapists think they can do what they want to do. What I am contesting is how you overlook that the way you (carelessly) dress or carry yourself, among other details, like said _lack of parenting_, may be akin to opening a can of worms for predators out there. Particularly when it is about children. 

Got it now?



Freedan said:


> Are you suggesting she *willingly gave herself to the person she knew, making it hard to call this rape?*



I am pointing out the possibility that she intended to get intimate with someone, without knowing obviously of what would happen. And no, it`s still rape, the malicious intent of the rapists doesn`t change. And the only reason I point that out is because appearantly she was aqquainted with one person who likely took advantage of said connection. 

It`s a possibility, that`s all. 



Freedan said:


> Please. Just because a girl was dressed too old for her age doesn't mean she was asking for it. Whether the 11 year old girl was dressed that way, or even if she literally stripped, it doesn't mean she wants to be raped. Even if she did want to have sex, she's too young to understand what she's asking for.



It`s like some of you just stop at one point and refuse to think about the whole picture. I can understand that you do it given the subject manner, but really, deep breath and read. Who is saying she is directly responsible? All I am pointing out is that for whatever reason (bad parenting, she wanting to meet someone, whatever), children like her can become *easier* bait to predatores because of such factors, _whether they are aware of them or not_. 

Hence my "it made it easier". How do you read that and suddently assume I am delegating her the responsability of what happened, exactly?



hammer said:


> unless she has a job and get's a pay check her parents decide what she wears.


Which would be bad/careless parenting.



Noctivagus said:


> Your position makes about as much sense as saying the zebra who got separated from its herd by a pride of lions should have been wearing less distinctive stripes.


It wouldn`t be the sole reason no. But if that Zebra would be wearing less stripes she would be easier to be spot on, wouldn`t it?

Which is my point, there are more than one factor and there is little reason to make it easier than it already is.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone who blames her for this is a scum bag piece of shit. No question.




Super Goob said:


> What does how old she is or how she looked have to do with her being raped by multiple men?



It has nothing to do with it. The people saying otherwise are narrow minded dipshits who need to be jumped/publicly ridiculed.




Bishop said:


> Let us not forget men are raped too in America guys, and not to a small extent compared to women.
> 
> 
> Don't be sexist



Yeah, this aint about them.


----------



## Olympian (Sep 4, 2012)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Anyone who blames her for this is a scum bag piece of shit. No question.



Point out who is blaming her for this. So far I haven`t seen a single poster saying so.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Sep 4, 2012)

Olympian said:


> Point out who is blaming her for this. So far I haven`t seen a single poster saying so.



I never implied that a poster said this. I meant in general.

Don't know where you got that idea.

Back on topic: I hope they have a "civil war". Let them destroy themselves over this.


----------



## Olympian (Sep 4, 2012)

ImperatorMortis said:


> I never implied that a poster said this. I meant in general.
> 
> Don't know where you got that idea.



If no one here is adressing that, why even mention the obvious? I can be wrong, of course but after the last two pages of people misreading people..



ImperatorMortis said:


> Back on topic: I hope they have a "civil war". Let them destroy themselves over this.



That I agree.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Sep 4, 2012)

Olympian said:


> If no one here is adressing that, why even mention the obvious? I can be wrong, of course but after the last two pages of people misreading people..



Actually reading through this thread, wasn't there this Itachi dude saying it might be consensual, because of the way she dressed, and stuff?


----------



## Bishop (Sep 4, 2012)

Olympian said:


> If no one here is adressing that, why even mention the obvious? I can be wrong, of course but after the last *ten* pages of people misreading people..



Fixed. And, like a mothafucca.



			
				ImperatorMortis said:
			
		

> Actually reading through this thread, wasn't there this Itachi dude saying it might be consensual, because of the way she dressed, and stuff?



I believe 1tachi's reasoning was that the event was wrong, but not rape as much as Statutory Rape. His reasoning for this is because there was a video with the girl saying she consented to it, thus, making it rape only because of her being a minor and lacking the capacity to judge the situation competently.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 4, 2012)

Elana said:


> 11-year-olds don't dress like prostitutes.



Now, I'm definitely not defending the criminals and it's not her fault but some kids do dress like they are 20 and already well endowed. Whether or not they realize this is another matter. They don't dress like prostitutes but it's certainly not "casual" either.

That is in general. I don't know how she was dressed when the events took place. She could have been wearing a long dress or something, which is "normal" by today's standards, and the people assaulting her just acted like wild animals with no control.


----------



## drache (Sep 4, 2012)

Olympian said:


> Point out who is blaming her for this. So far I haven`t seen a single poster saying so.



Then clearly you skipped over 1mmortal Itachi


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 4, 2012)

Is her makeup lip gloss?
Also, an eleven year old is a FUCKING ELEVEN YEAR OLD.

I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 4, 2012)

Olympian said:


> Point out who is blaming her for this. So far I haven`t seen a single poster saying so.



You have to look for the posts which are implying that the way in which the girl dressed caused this rape. That in essence is blaming the girl because they are saying that if the girl dressed like a 11 year old girl should, those men wouldn't have raped her.



Miss Fortune said:


> Is her makeup lip gloss?
> Also, an eleven year old is a FUCKING ELEVEN YEAR OLD.
> 
> I don't want to live on this planet anymore.



True, though we have to wonder just how old this girl looked. Age/experience is not always clear.


----------



## Olympian (Sep 5, 2012)

drache said:


> Then clearly you skipped over 1mmortal Itachi



Nah, I don`t think that was what he was saying. I tend to agree with Bishop about his stance. He did said it was wrong, so it`s not like he is defending it.


----------



## Olympian (Sep 5, 2012)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> You have to look for the posts which are implying that the way in which the girl dressed caused this rape. That in essence is blaming the girl because they are saying that if the girl dressed like a 11 year old girl should, those men wouldn't have raped her.



I don`t think anyone is going to that extreme. It`s not the sole reason or anything, I can certainly agree that opportunity was the main reason, but we can`t gloss over that it can potentially make it "easier" to happen if a girl dresses out in a way that may give someone "bright ideas" (sarcasm intended for the skewed logic behind these ideas). 

Let`s see if I can get the point across, any 11 or 12 young girl that walks around as if she is 17 or 18 is not asking to get raped (and I don`t think anyone here would ever believe that to be a reasonable stance at all or logical) but she is making herself easier to be spotted, whether she is aware of it or not. A girl like that walking around will have guys likely looking at her, whether is to think it`s wrong or right or have bright ideas. It will make her stand out from the rest of the pack.


----------



## Roman (Sep 5, 2012)

Olympian said:


> What I am contesting is how naive you perceive other factors at work to be and how there are different reasons that make rapists think they can do what they want to do. What I am contesting is how you overlook that the way you (carelessly) dress or carry yourself, among other details, like said _lack of parenting_, may be akin to opening a can of worms for predators out there. Particularly when it is about children.



Then you're not reading anything in my posts, so I'll make it simple:

- How you dress has little to do with becoming a rape victim in the first place because of the following possibilities:
  - The age-old mentality of women being weaker than men.
  - Rapists' victims know the one who assaulted them in 99% of rape cases if not more.

There are the careless ones, I've never denied it. The only one who seems to think that here is you. But being careless again doesn't mean "dressing up like a skank" as it could have to do with loads of other factors like being flirtatious with a stranger you just met (in which case it still wouldn't be the victim's fault because it's her way of expressing likeness toward someone but often doesn't mean anything, but the rapist took advantage of her openness with him). There's countless reasons why women get raped, and being dressed like a skank is one among many, and definitely not the most important factor (and is still not the victim's fault because the rapist ought to be more responsible about not letting his penis take control of his mind).



Olympian said:


> Got it now?



Your condescension has been noted.



Olympian said:


> I am pointing out the possibility that she intended to get intimate with someone, without knowing obviously of what would happen. And no, it`s still rape, the malicious intent of the rapists doesn`t change. And the only reason I point that out is because appearantly she was aqquainted with one person who likely took advantage of said connection.
> 
> It`s a possibility, that`s all.



Please quote an instance where I denied that. The post I directed you to even hinted that the victim in this case knew one of the rapists and wanted to get intimate. I think I even said it outright in another post. Why are you saying I'm denying it? Clearly, you're either not reading anything I write or putting words in my mouth. Maybe both, just to be safe.


----------



## warp drive (Sep 5, 2012)

Bishop said:


> I believe 1tachi's reasoning was that the event was wrong, but not rape as much as Statutory Rape. His reasoning for this is because there was a video with the girl saying she consented to it, thus, making it rape only because of her being a minor and lacking the capacity to judge the situation competently.





Olympian said:


> Nah, I don`t think that was what he was saying. I tend to agree with Bishop about his stance. He did said it was wrong, so it`s not like he is defending it.



Do not _believe _or _think_. Make an effort to _understand_:
By law, the ?age of consent? in the U.S. is over 17 or 18 years-old depending on the state. The child legally, morally, and rationally could not have consented at 11-years-old notwithstanding her choice. 1mmortal 1tachi hints of the possibility of being consensual via naive claims:


1mmortal 1tachi said:


> *What does age have to do with it?*
> 
> I'm just saying they didn't tie her up and drag her into an alley. They didn't use chloroform. By all accounts they didn't force her into it. She must have repeatedly gone into their mobile home of her own free will.
> No once, but at least 5 times. So yeh, it may have been somewhat consensual on some level?
> ...



Wait. The best part comes when this guy is not sure whether full-grown adult having sex with underage children/teens is immoral:


1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I bet there are a lot of girls who are 12-14 who lose their virginity to guys who are 21-28.
> I couldn't say if it was *moral or not*. But, I'm pretty sure it does happen.



Whether some victims of rape looked ?slutty? or ?older? prior to being rape is irrelevant. Prior to being rape, too many rape victims have been raped in spite of their conservative dress code. I do not understand for what logical reason is this arguable? Irrelevancy is nonsense talk.  
Furthermore, I would like to launch a thorough, federal investigation for 1mmortal 1tachi, Bishop, and Olympian on the possibility of potential rapists.


----------



## MunchKing (Sep 5, 2012)

An eleven year old girl. Sexually assaulted by twenty dudes.

Somehow people put some of the blame with the girl. No. Just no.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 5, 2012)

SasukeTheAlmighty said:


> Do not _believe _or _think_. Make an effort to _understand_:
> By law, the ?age of consent? in the U.S. is over 17 or 18 years-old depending on the state. The child legally, morally, and rationally could not have consented at 11-years-old notwithstanding her choice. 1mmortal 1tachi hints of the possibility of being consensual via naive claims:



I will ask you once, do not take my post out of context again. You underline believe from my post and go on to talk about something irrelevant from my post. My "believe" was pertained to someone else's reasoning; reading the whole post shows that my personal thoughts were omitted. You use "common sense" and direct your post towards 1tachi rather than using someone else's so you can add words. 

You don't have to reply, just move on.


----------



## drache (Sep 5, 2012)

Olympian said:


> Nah, I don`t think that was what he was saying. I tend to agree with Bishop about his stance. He did said it was wrong, so it`s not like he is defending it.


 
Read SasukeTheAlmighty's post, you can think what you want but Immortal was clearly denfending them and excusing them


----------



## Bishop (Sep 5, 2012)

drache said:


> Read SasukeTheAlmighty's post, you can think what you want but Immortal was clearly denfending them and excusing them



No, YOU read his post, than read mine. I simply offered the perceived reasoning behind a person's post. Sasuke simply has another belief about that person's post. To tie someone else's opinion of someone's post to your post and say it's wrong because it's not your opinion is puerile. Point being, never did 1tachi FLATOUT say it was A-Okay and that the girl deserves all the blame. What we have are a set of opinions, and until 1tachi comes in, neither are correct. 

My post was on a person's reasoning, Sasuke took it and coupled it as if it was justifying an act of rape, that is wrong. If this continues it would be best to just as 1tachi his intentions.

At the very end, he has so much belief in his opinion being right he says some stupid filth, "I would like to launch a thorough, federal investigation for 1mmortal 1tachi, Bishop, and Olympian on the possibility of potential rapists". This, to me, shows his lack in ability to comprehend others' posts; he quoted a post of me offering a quick opinion, NOT on the topic, but on another person's reasoning, then tied me to the topic and thus moved on with the motion that I agree with blaming a girl or justifying rape.


----------



## drache (Sep 5, 2012)

um bishop that post wasn't directed to you at all just olympian as olympian is clearly wrong

edit: upon reading my coment I can see the fault is mine, let me be clear here to you and olympian my comment was only in response to linking the original quotes by Itachi it had nothing to do with the bishop part which I disagree with.


----------



## warp drive (Sep 5, 2012)

Bishop said:


> I will ask you once, do not take my post out of context again. You underline believe from my post and go on to talk about something irrelevant from my post. My "believe" was pertained to someone else's reasoning; reading the whole post shows that my personal thoughts were omitted. You use "common sense" and direct your post towards 1tachi rather than using someone else's so you can add words.
> You don't have to reply, just move on.


You either believe or do not believe how the guy stands on a certain topic. What I quoted are 1tachi?s exact words. If you believe I took you or your man out of content, I will encourage you to submit these quotes and explain how they are coherent in any sense. Unlike you, I will beg you to reply. 


?Statutory rape? and ?rape? is RAPE. Again, irrelevant talk is nonsense talk. 




Bishop said:


> No, YOU read his post, than read mine. I simply offered the perceived reasoning behind a person's post. Sasuke simply has another belief about that person's post. To tie someone else's opinion of someone's post to your post and say it's wrong because it's not your opinion is puerile. Point being, *never did 1tachi FLATOUT say it was A-Okay and that the girl deserves all the blame. *What we have are a set of opinions, and until 1tachi comes in, neither are correct.
> 
> My post was on a person's reasoning, Sasuke took it and coupled it as if it was justifying an act of rape, that is wrong. If this continues it would be best to just as 1tachi his intentions.
> 
> At the very end, he has so much belief in his opinion being right he says some stupid filth, "I would like to launch a thorough, federal investigation for 1mmortal 1tachi, Bishop, and Olympian on the possibility of potential rapists". This, to me, shows his lack in ability to comprehend others' posts; he quoted a post of me offering a quick opinion, NOT on the topic, but on another person's reasoning, then tied me to the topic and thus moved on with the motion that I agree with blaming a girl or justifying rape.





Bishop said:


> he quoted a post of me offering a quick opinion, NOT on the topic, but on another person's reasoning


Your opinion is supporting the person?s reasoning on the TOPIC, which render your support on the person?s opinion YOUR opinion as well on the TOPIC. Unless you believe in paradox.  



Bishop said:


> then tied me to the topic and thus moved on with the motion that I agree with blaming a girl or justifying rape


According to your conclusion in the last sentence, 1tachi ?blame the girl or justify rape.? Never did I made that explicit; it is your conclusion base on 1tachi?s actual words and his true intent. -_-


----------



## Easley (Sep 6, 2012)

What happened to this girl is horrible but it doesn't surprise me. Some people are always ready to take advantage when a situation presents itself, or are just bastards/fucked up. Nothing you can do except avoid groups you don't trust, and not look as if you're "asking for it". At 11 years old you aren't going to think about such things or expect to be gang raped. Still, even dressing like a prostitute isn't an open invitation to violate the girl against her will.

Some of the justifications by the people in that town are truly shocking. Were they watching and liked what they saw? This assault should not be "dividing" them at all. They're almost as bad as the perpetrators.


----------



## Lord Glacial (Sep 6, 2012)

How....how does it divide a town...it was GANG RAPE of an 11 year old. What the hell....


----------



## Bishop (Sep 6, 2012)

SasukeTheAlmighty said:


> You either believe or do not believe how the guy stands on a certain topic. What I quoted are 1tachi?s exact words. If you believe I took you or your man out of content, I will encourage you to submit these quotes and explain how they are coherent in any sense. Unlike you, I will beg you to reply.
> 
> 
> ?Statutory rape? and ?rape? is RAPE. Again, irrelevant talk is nonsense talk.


Did you read before you posted this? You proved the point of my post that you quoted:



			
				Sexlaw.org said:
			
		

> In accordance with the FBI definition, statutory rape is characterized as non-forcible sexual intercourse with a person who is younger than the statutory age of consent.



And my post says:



			
				Bishop said:
			
		

> I believe 1tachi's reasoning was that the event was wrong, but not rape as much as Statutory Rape. His reasoning for this is because there was a video with the girl saying she consented to it, thus, making it rape only because of her being a minor and lacking the capacity to judge the situation competently.




My point is aligned with the actual definition, which I already knew. Thus you failed to comprehend the points, or, just wanted to argue.



> Your opinion is supporting the person?s reasoning on the TOPIC, which render your support on the person?s opinion YOUR opinion as well on the TOPIC. Unless you believe in paradox.



Once again you fail to comprehend, re-read my post again:




			
				Bishop said:
			
		

> I believe 1tachi's reasoning was that the event was wrong, but not rape as much as Statutory Rape. His reasoning for this is because there was a video with the girl saying she consented to it, thus, making it rape only because of her being a minor and lacking the capacity to judge the situation competently.



No where does it even hint that I agree with his reasoning. Also, no where is it confirmed that this is his reasoning. You pulled some assumptions out of your magic hat of justice and charged forward with the belief that it was true, you are incorrect on all accounts.



> According to your conclusion in the last sentence, 1tachi ?blame the girl or justify rape.? Never did I made that explicit; it is your conclusion base on 1tachi?s actual words and his true intent. -_-


So, apparently your own posts fly over your head: you accuse 1tachi of being one to blame the victim, and says he justifies rape, then, you group me in with him in the same category, and you fail to see why I said don't tie me in with him with your opinions? 

Look, let's not take this further, from what I've seen, you either lack comprehension skills, or purposely misinterpret posts and fire back with emotional conjectures. I'll put it to you very simply:

*I don't know 1tachi's reasoning.*


Now, let's just move on.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2012)

How is this thread still going?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't even....

for fuck's sake this is common sense fail.


----------



## devzil (Sep 6, 2012)

So an 11 years old got rape in a state and the citizens are still debating the case for more than two hours.I don't know why some cases even make it to court, i mean they should be standard punishment for certain crimes e.g in a case of rape of a woman(or man,assuming some women can rape males) the victim is condemn to 15-90yrs in jail depending on the severity of the crime.
And some have the guts to say she ask for it, because she was dress like an adult.which part of rape and she was 11 don't they understand?Assuming that she is 15 will you rape her because of the way she dresses?secondly how can an 11yrs old dressing be so sex appealing to warrant a rape from people who know her is behond me


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 6, 2012)

devzil said:


> So an 11 years old got rape in a state and the citizens are still debating the case for more than two hours.I don't know why some cases even make it to court, i mean they should be standard punishment for certain crimes e.g in a case of rape of a woman(or man,assuming some women can rape males) the victim is condemn to 15-90yrs in jail depending on the severity of the crime.
> And some have the guts to say she ask for it, because she was dress like an adult.which part of rape and she was 11 don't they understand?Assuming that she is 15 will you rape her because of the way she dresses?secondly how can an 11yrs old dressing be so sex appealing to warrant a rape from people who know her is behond me



WTF? Why should there be no court battles in cases where women are raped? The thing is that, some women are fucking idiots. Case in point: those women who accused Julian Assange of rape *ONLY* BECAUSE HE DID NOT USE A CONDOM DURING SEXUAL INTERCOURSE. I'll reiterate: ONLY because he didn't use A CONDOM IN A *CONSENSUAL* SEXUAL INTERCOURSE. My moral compass says that's retardation on the part of the woman, but others... probably like yourself, would argue Assange deserves a prison sentence on the mere allegations of rape. Fuck the men, right? Women should be protected at all cost! I hope you're a virgin... if not, I hope any random girl accuses you of rape... you know, girls you dated and had sex consensually. I'll like to see how you feel. Fuck that, I hope you get accused of rape by people you've never met... and get 90 years in prison for it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 6, 2012)

Are you not reading his post?  He said both MALES and FEMALES who rape/are raped should be tried the same.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 6, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Are you not reading his post?  He said both MALES and FEMALES who rape/are raped should be tried the same.



 I missed that part. 

But his post is still pretty useless. Prison without a trial on the mere allegation of rape? Dumbest thing I've seen in this entire forum.


----------



## warp drive (Sep 7, 2012)

Bishop said:


> *I don't know 1tachi's reasoning.*
> 
> 
> Now, let's just move on.



First, anybody who doubts whether having sex with underage children is immoral is insane or obtuse:


1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I bet there are a lot of girls who are 12-14 who lose their virginity to guys who are 21-28.
> *I couldn't say if it was moral or not*.  But, I'm pretty sure it does happen.


Second, naturally those who question the law of ?age of consent? make the following claim:


1mmortal 1tachi said:


> What does age have to do with it?
> .


Finally, it is very clear when someone sees so much of a difference between rape and statutory rape when that person literally questions whether statutory rape is rape:


1mmortal 1tachi said:


> It must have been consensual on some level.
> I doubt it could happen 5 times if she didn't repeatedly put herself in situations where they could molest her.
> _*Its rape in the way statutory rape is rape**? *_



This exactly why address you directly NOT to ?BELIEVE? but to make and ?an effort to UNDERSTAND? what 1tachi is directly saying. Your ?BELIEVES? of his reasoning are WRONG. This exactly why I quoted 1tachi?s exact words to prove that your BELIEVES of his reasoning are contradictory views. As far as I know, only you and Olympian stand by 1tachi?s ?reasoning,? which you made up in your imaginary world of believability.

The fact that you do not address any of the above quotes but insists that he has a completely different views on the childish account that he never ?flat-out say it? is close-minded and gravely questions your sanity.   

Finally, you desperately keep addressing 1tachi to show up to set things straight. As if his declaration will somehow magically erase his previous input. If 1tachi shows, he got two choices: (1) He either abandons his previous post and apologizes (which will force you to apologize to me) or stand by his previous post (which render you pretty obtuse).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 7, 2012)

Cleveland is that part of 59 we don't talk about...


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 7, 2012)

Ugh, I really hate this world sometimes.


----------



## skins (Sep 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Anyone blaming her for "asking for it" is an utter monster. No question.



This, so much this.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 7, 2012)

I didn't realize people were still talking about this.

BTW, some in texas say this is racially motivated.  What they mean is, there may have been whites and people of other ethnicities who also had sexual relations with this girl.  

But for whatever reason only the black people are being prosecuted? .

[sp=sasukethealmighty]





SasukeTheAlmighty said:


> First, anybody who doubts whether having sex with underage children is immoral is insane or obtuse:



Thinking your beliefs on a topic are the only logical, rational, or valid beliefs may well be a good definition of insanity?

You're speaking similarly to anti-abortion groups who try to tell women what they can and can't do with their bodies?  Abortion is immoral.  Isn't that what they say?  What makes what you're saying so different?

AFAIK, the trial hadn't begun when this story broke.  Facts and evidence have not been divulged.  Already, journalists and the media are pronouncing these men guilty.  Is that fair?  Is it a good precedent or verdict to maintain?

Should it be acceptable for armchair legal, rape and morality experts posting on internet forums who know absolutely nothing in regard to the facts, circumstances or evidence surrounding this case to say with absolute confidence whether or not the people associated with this case are guilty or innocent?  

I'm not defending what these guys may have done.  I'm not saying that sex with underage girls should be considered moral or allowable.  I hate rapists and sex offenders.  Especially ones who prey on children.

But at the same time, I have to admit that people do have underage sex and it may well be a somewhat common occurrence.  Even if they're young they do make choices.  

I wouldn't necessarily presume to second guess them or tell them what they should or shouldn't do with their lives.  But then I guess I may be biased considering I know of a few ppl who did have underage sex and for all intents and purposes they seem perfectly fine to me?

The type of hysteria surrounding a legal issue which requires clear thinking and cool heads can be bad.  Think of  for a crime he didn't commit.

.

edit - I guess I shouldn't have replied to the topic.

I just thought some people here might hate me due to some of the posts I made _against_ healthcare reform and some of the posts I made in the religious and atheist threads.

If people did hate me then I expected that some would accuse me of things and quote me out of context & that I would get some neg reps.  That's pretty much the only reason I posted what I did.  I just wanted to see how popular I was here.

Anyways, thx.

[/sp]



Stunna said:


> How is this thread still going?



I know, rite.


----------



## Olympian (Sep 7, 2012)

SasukeTheAlmighty said:


> Do not _believe _or _think_. Make an effort to _understand_:
> By law, the “age of consent” in the U.S. is over 17 or 18 years-old depending on the state. The child legally, morally, and rationally could not have consented at 11-years-old notwithstanding her choice. 1mmortal 1tachi hints of the possibility of being consensual via naive claims



Okay, then let`s "think". Do you believe that any single teen out of age of consent understands or cares to understand what the law says about the subject? That would be a "no" that I am going to read from you, correct?

All it takes is one girl who knows someone (like this girl seemed to know from that same group) for a potential recipe to disaster. Neither Itachi, Bishop or me have ever denied that what happened to be classified as rape or that it shouldn`t be classified as such. And I haven`t seen anyone excusing the crime the guys did. At least I haven`t. 



SasukeTheAlmighty said:


> Furthermore, I would like to launch a thorough, federal investigation for 1mmortal 1tachi, Bishop, and Olympian on the possibility of potential rapists.



Be sure to receive soon a letter from the court for two offenses in name calling and a narrow view that could make a cockpit look tight.


----------



## Olympian (Sep 7, 2012)

Freedan said:


> *There are the careless ones*, I've never denied it. The only one who seems to think that here is you. But being careless again doesn't mean "dressing up like a skank" as it *could have to do with loads of other factors like being flirtatious with a stranger *you just met (in which case it still wouldn't be the victim's fault because it's her way of expressing likeness toward someone but often doesn't mean anything, *but the rapist took advantage of her openness with him*). *There's countless reasons why women get raped, **and being dressed like a skank is one among many, and definitely not the most important factor *(and is still not the victim's fault because the rapist ought to be more responsible about not letting his penis take control of his mind).



You actually got there. This is exactly what I am trying to say. One, that there are several possible factors and two, it doesn`t mean it`s the victim`s fault, it means it _may_ make the victim an _easier_ target whether the victim is aware of it or not.


----------



## drache (Sep 7, 2012)

Olympian said:


> Okay, then let`s "think". Do you believe that any single teen out of age of consent understands or cares to understand what the law says about the subject? That would be a "no" that I am going to read from you, correct?
> 
> All it takes is one girl who knows someone (like this girl seemed to know from that same group) for a potential recipe to disaster. Neither Itachi, Bishop or me have ever denied that what happened to be classified as rape or that it shouldn`t be classified as such. And I haven`t seen anyone excusing the crime the guys did. At least I haven`t.
> 
> ...


 
it's up thier parents to impress upon them that you DO NOT do that, good fucking gods why are you so desperate to make excuses for them and Itachi?

And by the by I still think you're wrong, teens know what consent is so either way you're wrong


----------



## Bishop (Sep 7, 2012)

*READ*: First off, before I begin, to better combate this epidemic of misinterpretations, let me start off by saying that I in no way condone rape, or blame victims, or agree with any said persons on here. 




drache said:


> it's up thier parents to impress upon them that you DO NOT do that, good fucking gods why are you so desperate to make excuses for them and Itachi?
> 
> And by the by I still think you're wrong, teens know what consent is so either way you're wrong



I understand your point, but, is it realistic? Many, many teens are having sex without their parents knowing, many are also getting pregnant. Many young girls (12-16) are out there having sex with 18+ year old males. I know this from when I grew up, from speeches given in my state about this when I was younger, and from sheer amount of it being said everywhere. 


I can say, not all or (and this is where we could disagree) even most younger people know the age of consent in the state. I didn't know it, and no one I knew, knew the age of consent. Even if they did, they didn't care. They didn't say, "Yeah, I'm gonna go have some sex...WAIT! I'm not at the age of consent, which I looked up on the internet to verify. No sex for me." 

I'm not being tongue in cheek; many younger people are out there having sex and consenting to it without their parent's knowledge or personal knowledge for when their parents can consent on their behalf.

I greatly agree with you that it is up to the parents to impress the info upon them, but let's be serious, we have a shitload of parents today who are just too unaware of it and/or just don't care enough to follow through. The sheer amount of unplanned teen pregnancies has gotten so bad that it has been addressed in the Democratic and Republican conventions. Obama said a quip about stopping 13 year olds from having sex and getting their heads back in the books. 

*READ:* Once again, for all of those who may not interpret correctly, I in no way justify rape, nor blame victims. The above text was NOT in anyway a contradiction as it in no way justifies rape or blames victims. The above text also does not condone, justify, or promote under-aged sex, nor does it attack women. This post was not brought to you by the GOP and the poster has no affiliation with either the GOP, DP, or any other political party.


----------



## drache (Sep 7, 2012)

Bishop said:


> *READ*: First off, before I begin, to better combate this epidemic of misinterpretations, let me start off by saying that I in no way condone rape, or blame victims, or agree with any said persons on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't think it unreasonable after all if parents do their job then the concept of consequence should be something that everyone should not only be aware of but understand fully by that age.

Further in this day and age when TV shows talk about rape etc I think it perfectly obvious, hell even when I was a teen (not 10 years ago) it wasn't uncommon to hear a girl refered to as 'jail bait' which was a tacit admission of stat rape.

And frankly when we start talking about people 18 and older at that point you're an adult and you have to own your decesions. If you seriously are interested in someone 12 years old then (well I think you're fucked up but that's neither here nor there) you as the adult had better cover your bases here legally.

If people want to make adult decesions (and make no mistake sex is an adult decesion) then they face adult consequences it's that simple and it's on the parents to make sure thier children understand this

Also let's be clear most stat rape laws have provisions designed to account for the fact that teens have sex, it's only when the age difference becomes absurd that the law steps in and says 'well wait a minute here'


----------



## Bishop (Sep 7, 2012)

drache said:


> I don't think it unreasonable after all if parents do their job then the concept of consequence should be something that everyone should not only be aware of but understand fully by that age.
> 
> Further in this day and age when TV shows talk about rape etc I think it perfectly obvious, hell even when I was a teen (not 10 years ago) it wasn't uncommon to hear a girl refered to as 'jail bait' which was a tacit admission of stat rape.
> 
> ...


I agree, and, again, you are talking about how it should be to an extent (but we do). It is true that everywhere one travels in USA, they see warnings to be safe with sex as well as many promotions (many subliminal) of having sex. Parents SHOULD take precautions, many many do, but, results show many fail to.

As for the provisions, the problem is it depends on states: In Texas it is strict; if he is 17 and I am 18, my ass is grass. If he is 16 and I am 14, his ass grass. Versus Arkansas where....well, let's just say they are a little more laxed  

In the end, I agree with you on everything you just typed.


*READ:* This post is in no way funded by the GOP or DP. The poster in no way condones rape, or blames victims. The poster has never had sex with an under-age person, nor intends to within the next 3 decades (all bets are off after poster hits senior status). The poster does not in any way care if your feelings were hurt because he/she came off as too conservative or too liberal for your liking. If you are offended, the poster recommends you take one step back, and literally fuck yourself.


----------



## Olympian (Sep 8, 2012)

drache said:


> *it's up thier parents to impress upon them that you DO NOT do that*, good fucking gods why are you so desperate to make excuses for them and Itachi?



Who is saying otherwise, Drache? You people just don`t _read_, do you? I said this very same thing a page or two behind.



drache said:


> *And by the by I still think you're wrong, teens know what consent is so either way you're wrong*


*

Ah, they do? Okay.



drache said:



			If people want to make adult decesions (and make no mistake sex is an adult decesion) then they face adult consequences it's that simple and it's on the parents to make sure thier children understand this

Also let's be clear most stat rape laws have provisions designed to account for the fact that teens have sex, it's only when the age difference becomes absurd that the law steps in and says 'well wait a minute here'
		
Click to expand...


If you pay attention, from the pages I have been arguing this, it will be clear that we are on the same page. People claim that the way some younger teens act or carry themselves (that would be "decisions") have nothing to do with it. It may do. People act as if certain "decisions" don`t make those same children easier targets for predators. It can happen. It does happen.

Is it the parents responsability to check up on these things? Totally. Because an 11 year old either won`t be aware of them or if it does it will likely think nothing bad can possibly happen. That is why that law you mention exist, to protect them. But nobody can`t deny that an 11or 12 year old can start thinking or have the curiosity to like someone and start enganging in some behaviour (more "decisions") that will make said child a possible target for people with fucked up minds like these Men did, the moment they smell an opportunity. That is what a predator is, an opportunist.

Conclusion: there are several traps to be aware of and I believe some of them can be avoided if people just pay attention. May there be parents, society at large or the children themselves. There should be little point in making the danger bigger than it is. This is not to say that it will stop things like this from happening, because sadly it won`t, only that there is little sense in crossing roads without watch for either side, just in case.

Conclusion II: they deserve Death penalty, just in case nobody caught it yet.*


----------



## drache (Sep 8, 2012)

^

you have been making excuse for Immortal and you have refused to admit you're wrong on that till you do I don't believe a damn thing you have to say otherwise

oh and enough of your gods damned stupid false equivocation please? we're not talking about 12 year olds here we're talking about either adults or teens both of which should know better


----------



## Olympian (Sep 8, 2012)

I care little for your love spat with Immortal, talk with him about it, not me. I agreed with Immortal when people started claiming that a single 11 year old can`t possibly even understand what sex is. Not that it matters in the end, but even you agree they know what age of consent is about. And I followed that argument saying that some decisions, whether it comes from parents or the victims themselves, unknowingly or not, can make them easier targets. 

In my mind this line of argument doesn`t excuse rape and I haven`t _read_ him typing that it _wasn`t_ rape. Futhermore, he got his own right to believe whether he wants, I didn`t touched upon the subject more than that, considering we are all debating based on second hand information. 

Go your way and all the jazz, spat.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 8, 2012)

SasukeTheAlmighty said:


> Furthermore, I would like to launch a thorough, federal investigation for 1mmortal 1tachi, Bishop, and Olympian on the possibility of potential rapists.



Didn't see this.  

Given that only 2%-9% of rapists are convicted, the odds are not in your favor.  Given that Akins and others in politics & elsewhere have said things a million times more rapist guilt sounding than I, your odds are even lower.  Given that I may never have taken advantage of, used or treated a girl badly much less raped someone, much less even wanted to rape someone, your odds are zero.

Leave Bishop and Olympian out of it.  I think its obvious they're not rapists.  I'm the only one who said anything even 0.001% incriminating sounding & I will be glad to re-enact every scene in the manga where Itachi shows Sasuke who the boss is with you, if you like.


----------



## drache (Sep 8, 2012)

Olympian said:


> I care little for your love spat with Immortal, talk with him about it, not me. I agreed with Immortal when people started claiming that a single 11 year old can`t possibly even understand what sex is. Not that it matters in the end, but even you agree they know what age of consent is about. And I followed that argument saying that some decisions, whether it comes from parents or the victims themselves, unknowingly or not, can make them easier targets.
> 
> In my mind this line of argument doesn`t excuse rape and I haven`t _read_ him typing that it _wasn`t_ rape. Futhermore, he got his own right to believe whether he wants, I didn`t touched upon the subject more than that, considering we are all debating based on second hand information.
> 
> Go your way and all the jazz, spat.



you sad pathetic excuse for a human being, are you so cowardly that you can't admit what you did? so egotistical that you can't admit you were wrong?

You flat out stated that Itachi wasn't making exucses for the rapist except he did. How often does this have to be said to pentrate that concrete block you call a skull?

I find your excuses pathetic and your attempt to move the goal posts laughable.

If I am spat then you are bacteria, small unimportant and an evolutionary dead end.

But then given you own peusdo defense here it's not so surprising I suppose why don't you just grow a spine and actually say what you seem to want to say?


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 8, 2012)

drache said:


> You flat out stated that Itachi wasn't making exucses for the rapist except he did.



Just to be clear, I never made excuses for anyone.

I said something completely different and for whatever reason people made wild accusations and quoted me out of context.


----------



## drache (Sep 8, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Just to be clear, I never made excuses for anyone.
> 
> I said something completely different and for whatever reason people made wild accusations and quoted me out of context.



You flat out said that it had to be "consensual on some level" and many other things just like it. So unless you want to start changing your story now yes you made excuses which is why people jumped all over you and rightly so.

But if you're changing your story then you're going to need to admit you misspoke earlier and public refute those statements. 

Up to you but you can't have it both ways


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 8, 2012)

drache said:


> You flat out said that it had to be "consensual on some level"



Where did I "flat out" say it had to be consensual?

What is with ppl failing reading comprehension these days?

Its like you need everything explicitly spelled out for you because you have no common sense or critical thinking whatsoever...


----------



## hammer (Sep 8, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Where did I "flat out" say it had to be consensual?
> 
> What is with ppl failing reading comprehension these days?
> 
> Its like you need everything explicitly spelled out for you because you have no common sense or critical thinking whatsoever...





1mmortal 1tachi said:


> *It must have been consensual on som*e level.
> 
> I doubt it could happen 5 times if she didn't repeatedly put herself in situations where they could molest her.


----------



## drache (Sep 8, 2012)

Olympian said:


> Drache, let`s see if I can be more especific than I have been trying because clearly you are not letting your piece of shit brain breathing properly. I have never read Itachi or anyone else in this thread saying that said group of Men didn`t raped the girl. I never read him saying that what they did wasn`t rape. I read him saying, and is true, that more than one factor can make a child a potential threat, whether they *know it* or *not.* Out of that, I don`t care arguing for or against him, because quite frankly, it`s not an issue to me anymore.
> 
> I could draw it for you, but I have little patience for dipshits who scream foul over especifics towards a single subject. Which you know, it`s what happens in a message forum.



that's funny you know considering what an idiot you are being, see my response above though I hope you have something to wash down all that humble pie and I'll expect an apology from you if you can actually manage it (though considering your degradation in speech I doubt it, what is it with people thinking cursing makes them cool?)





1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Where did I "flat out" say it had to be consensual?
> 
> What is with ppl failing reading comprehension these days?
> 
> Its like you need everything explicitly spelled out for you because you have no common sense or critical thinking whatsoever...



I don't know what is so hard about about reading comphrension? (bold is mine)



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I'm not blaming the victim.
> 
> *I'm just saying they didn't tie her up and drag her into an alley.  They didn't use chloroform.  By all accounts they didn't force her into it.*
> 
> ...



QUOTE=1mmortal 1tachi;44378439]*What does age have to do with it? *

Its not necessarily uncommon for ppl to have consensual sex at ages younger than 11.



Not really.

It seems as if you're straining yourself to find a reason to hate, though.  

.[/QUOTE]




1mmortal 1tachi said:


> And this is why you don't try to reason with mobs wielding pitchforks or drunks.
> 
> Ok, think of it this way.  She's an eleven year old girl.  She's wearing make up and trying to be an adult.  She wants to fit in with the cool kids and be accepted and for people to like her.
> 
> ...



oh look here's an entire post trying to equate rape to smoking cigarettes or pot

Frankly going though the rest of your posts is just going to make feel even dirtier (and I already feel like I should take a shower) so that should be enough. 

When you and that olympian dude are done feeling stupid I'll accept your concessions though I bet neither of you will admit it even though you're both clearly wrong


----------



## Olympian (Sep 8, 2012)

I don`t see him saying she deserved or requested a gang rape in the menu. I read him saying that she may have unknowingly (or not) made it easier to put herself in such a situation. In the planet I come from that isn`t excusing anything. That isn`t blaming the victim. One thing is a Woman actually wanting to try a gang bang and things go out of control, this is something else. 

This is exactly the kind of reasoning you were agreeing with in the last page. That there/can be more than one several factor in play. 



drache said:


> that's funny you know considering what an idiot you are being, see my response above though I hope you have something to wash down all that humble pie and I'll expect an apology from you if you can actually manage it (though considering your degradation in speech I doubt it, what is it with people thinking cursing makes them cool?)



Asks the pot to the kettle. 

An apology? No, of course not. An apology? No, that is only when my reasoning is wrong and it isn`t.


----------



## drache (Sep 8, 2012)

lol the irony of you posting that


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 8, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Where did I "flat out" say it had to be consensual?



I never flat out said it *HAD* to be consensual.

Nor did I ever claim that it was.

I only said that it *MIGHT* have been based on what little I knew at the time.

If only people understood the difference between the concept of "may have" and "definitely" reading comprehension wouldn't suffer so badly.


----------



## Olympian (Sep 8, 2012)

drache said:


> lol the irony of you posting that



And this is where you have run off words and uh..words?

Concession accepted.


----------



## hammer (Sep 8, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I never flat out said it *HAD* to be consensual.
> 
> Nor did I ever claim that it was.
> 
> ...





1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Where did I "flat out" say it had to be consensual?
> 
> What is with ppl failing reading comprehension these days?
> 
> Its like you need everything explicitly spelled out for you because you have no common sense or critical thinking whatsoever...





1mmortal 1tachi said:


> *It must have been consensual on som*e level.
> 
> I doubt it could happen 5 times if she didn't repeatedly put herself in situations where they could molest her.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 8, 2012)

You didn't quote the entire post.  



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> It must have been consensual on some level.
> 
> I doubt it could happen 5 times if she didn't repeatedly put herself in situations where they could molest her.
> 
> *Its rape in the way statutory rape is rape?*



In case you can't tell, I'm guessing.  I'm not claiming my opinion is a scientific fact or suggesting I have all the answers.  I'm just wondering how she can be sexually assaulted 5 times without them tieing her up or dragging her forcibly somewhere.

Does it make sense that it may have been consensual and she went of her own free will?  It is possible. 

.


----------



## hammer (Sep 8, 2012)

you do realize the whole post makes your newer posts look even worse?


----------



## Olympian (Sep 8, 2012)

And then he says it was after we saw the report in how she dressed, in how she seemed to know well one of the perpetuours and in how that makes it easy for predators to take an opportunity on - or in this case how appearantly it made it easier.

I have no reasons to believe he was lying.

Children`s curiosity starts early? Yes, it can. 
Lack of parenting makes for easier targets? Yes, it can. 
Knowing the wrong person can get you on a bad situation? Yes, it can. 
Being on the wrong place can get you on a bad situation? Yes, it can. 
How you carry yourself may lead to bad situations? Yes, it can.
How you try or not to fit in may lead to disaster? Yes it can. 
Are there out there very sick individuals who will prey given the _chance_? Yes, there are. Cue to open your eyes then because I just named some of them.  

All those factors make it easier for predators to do what they do. In admiting this, in being aware of this, is _how_ you prevent this kind of shit to happen. Where is anyone saying she deserved such a thing or that it wasn`t rape? Or even worse, that it wouldn`t be classified as rape? Posters scream murder at this because somehow it`s supposed to imply to them that she was "asking for it"? How stupid is _that_?

Or perhaps it shatters the vision of a little fantasy world where the boogeyman only shows up if you say as much a swear word?


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 8, 2012)

hammer said:


> you do realize the whole post makes your newer posts look even worse?



I don't care what it looks like.

I prefer my view to the vengeful masses who may prefer vigilante justice without a trial simply because they consider an 11 year old to be too young to be having sexual relations with people.

I don't see much difference between everyone who was offended by what I said and whoever was responsible for the salem witch trials.  Convicting people of crimes when they have yet to stand trial isn't a good precedent to maintain.  None of you are necessarily doing yourselves credit in automatically judging someone as being guilty without a trial or evidence.


----------



## hammer (Sep 8, 2012)

you say that you NEVER said  it had to be consensual yet, yo corrected me and threw that you show me you did indeed claim it HAD to be.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 8, 2012)

hammer said:


> you say that you NEVER said  it had to be consensual yet, yo corrected me and threw that you show me you did indeed claim it HAD to be.



I said *if* they didn't use force, & *if* they didn't force her into it, it had to be consensual in some way.

I didn't specifically state that it was consensual.  That goes without saying.  I haven't seen all the evidence, and so I would not presume to say for certain.  That also goes without saying.

Unfortunately, there are people who have no common sense who do not understand these basic things.


----------



## warp drive (Sep 8, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> In case you can't tell, *I'm guessing*.  I'm not claiming my opinion is a scientific fact or suggesting I have all the answers.  *I'm just wondering how she can be sexually assaulted 5 times without them tieing her up or dragging her forcibly somewhere.*
> Does it make sense that it may have been consensual and she went of her own free will?  It is possible.



First, rape is IMMORAL. Do not question it. 
Second, an 11-years-old will NEVER morally, rationally, and LEGALLY give consent *not withstanding her ?free will.? *Do not question it. 
Third, statutory rape IS RAPE morally, rationally and LEGALLY! Do not question it. 
Fourth, statutory rape is usually between one adult and one underage child/teen. In this case, it was an underage child and 20 pieces of shits raping her at one time multiple times.This is not even statutory rape or rape this something beyond rape; it is a monstrosity of human disgrace with no exact word for a proper discription. Do not question it. 
Fifth, do not wonder but get inform: 


> (1)Cleveland *police say *the 11-year-old was sexually assaulted inside that trailer and a small blue house with white trim around the corner.
> The assaults happened Nov. 28 after a 19-year-old with prior drug convictions persuaded the young girl to leave her house and go "riding around" with him and two other young men, according to a Cleveland police officer's sworn statement.
> They first went to the blue house, where she was ordered to disrobe. *If she refused, the statement said, she was warned other girls would beat her up and she would never get a ride back home.*
> 
> ...


Here is the complete article: 
(If you want to read it, I suggest you have someone read it for you while someone else draws pictures about it as the reading prolongs.)
In conclusion, you are obtuse. Do not question it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2012)

> I said if they didn't use force, & if they didn't force her into it, it had to be consensual in some way.



Then all rape is consensual when sexual grooming is involved.


----------



## devzil (Sep 8, 2012)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> WTF? Why should there be no court battles in cases where women are raped? The thing is that, some women are fucking idiots. Case in point: those women who accused Julian Assange of rape *ONLY* BECAUSE HE DID NOT USE A CONDOM DURING SEXUAL INTERCOURSE. I'll reiterate: ONLY because he didn't use A CONDOM IN A *CONSENSUAL* SEXUAL INTERCOURSE. My moral compass says that's retardation on the part of the woman, but others... probably like yourself, would argue Assange deserves a prison sentence on the mere allegations of rape. Fuck the men, right? Women should be protected at all cost! I hope you're a virgin... if not, I hope any random girl accuses you of rape... you know, girls you dated and had sex consensually. I'll like to see how you feel. Fuck that, I hope you get accused of rape by people you've never met... and get 90 years in prison for it.


Firstly when did i say there should be no battles cases when women are rape? Secondly i know very well some women/men  are opportunist needless to remain of the julain assange case.What i'm wondering here and like you i reiterate WONDERING HERE is why it will take that long to judge a case of an 11yrs old girl being gang rape by 20 or so men? unless you are trying to tell me that this particular case have more to it than the fact that a  young girl, very young  for that matter has been destroy by a group of monsters.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 9, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I said *if* they didn't use force, & *if* they didn't force her into it, it had to be consensual in some way.
> 
> I didn't specifically state that it was consensual.  That goes without saying.  I haven't seen all the evidence, and so I would not presume to say for certain.  That also goes without saying.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are people who have no common sense who do not understand these basic things.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND, HE'S BANNED


----------



## horsdhaleine (Sep 9, 2012)

People confusing consensual and forced, children and late teens. Semantic problems regarding statutory rape, gang rape and rape. People getting banned in the process.

/closing


----------

